# Raw Discussion Thread (May 28th 2012)



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

Heyman/HHH/Lesnar advertised at all for tonight? If not, ill be tuning out.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0528/552980/john-laurinaitis/

According to that they are not advertised. But we do get to see a 2vs1 (or gasp. a face turn).


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Not watching. It won't be better than last week.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Show AND Laurinaitis vs Cena? Fuck me, this months awful main event and next months awful main event rolled in to one. Can't wait!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I can watch this live since I'm off tomorrow...but I won't lol. I'd rather sleep and watch in in the morning.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

New Orleans...Well.


----------



## xxhj375474 (May 28, 2012)

should be a good show tonight


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

xxhj375474 said:


> should be a good show tonight


what makes you say that? 

and those advertised matches are probably dark matches.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> Not watching. It won't be better than last week.


How can you possibly say that without watching it?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Big Show makes everything he's a part of completely boring. In that regard he's in an elite class, a class including standouts like Jack Swagger and Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Man, nothing to look forward to. Except for AJ and Punk imo.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

i dunno why but i have this feeling that todays raw could be very good


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> How can you possibly say that without watching it?


Because the current storylines sucks.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I will probably we watching this live, doubt it will be worth staying up for but what the hell. I'm not really looking forward to anything on the show but sometimes shows that aren't hyped can surprise you, which is what I'm hoping for tonight.


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

Please give me some inkling of Dean Ambrose tonight. Put Antonio and Tyson Kidd on the show. Give something fresh. Change the booker or the writer for just one night. Do something... 

The roster they got in FCW right now is phenomenal. Most of the characters are all really interesting. The WWE is in this extremely stale period right now. It's been beyond awful. Not a damn thing is happening in the company that is drawing any attention. 

The sooner all these guys in FCW start to debut, the better. They are going to be the next generation.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Can't say I am excited for RAW in all honesty.


----------



## Klemencas (May 23, 2012)

I hope that today's raw will be better than last week.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Hopefully the show tonight is better than the last couple weeks.

I like Big Show, but there is nothing that excites me to see a Cena vs. Big Show fued again. It is like Cena vs. Triple H or Triple H vs. Orton for the billionth time.

Other than what is happening between Bryan, AJ and Punk, the storyline around Brock is the only thing that is interesting and that probably wont be on the show tonight.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Predict for raw tonight.

John Cena vs tensai in a no dq match.

Randy Orton vs Alberto Del Rio.

it be announced Randy Orton is add to the world title match and the world title will be online in a steel cage match at no way out.

it be announced that Layla will face Beth Phoenix for the Divas Championship in a Lumberjill match at no way out.

Santino vs Swagger.


Kane come to aj and tell aj he go to Chokeslam aj if Daniel Bryan did not come Backstage then Daniel Bryan go to Backstage look for aj then Kane beat down on Daniel Bryan and aj kiss kane.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rather watch the Heat vs Celtics. Boring Show/Cena feud


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

This Raw is going to be 3 hours right?

Hopefully Big Show/Cena doesn't hog too much time.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> This Raw is going to be 3 hours right?
> 
> Hopefully Big Show/Cena doesn't hog too much time.


Nope, standard 2 hours.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> This Raw is going to be 3 hours right?
> 
> *Hopefully Big Show/Cena doesn't hog too much time.*


I wouldn't hold much hope for that if I were you.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Expect the ring to be slightly bigger. CM Punk is up against all of his ex's tonight in a steel cage match surrounded by alligators. Not my words.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Will probably be the typical lackluster RAW they've been doing lately with only DB/Punk/AJ/whatever and Heyman/Lesnar/HHH being the highlights.


----------



## LastDamnation (Jul 24, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Expect the ring to be slightly bigger. CM Punk is up against all of his ex's tonight in a steel cage match surrounded by alligators. Not my
> 
> That sounds pretty entertaining


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

Punk and D Bryan should have a promo


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Woah, 8 hours out and we have 3 pages lol


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

ShaggyK said:


> Woah, 8 hours out and we have 2 pages lol


Haters need to unleash the hate.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

Every episode of raw since ER has been abysmal, getting worse week by week.
I dont forsee anything that will make tonights show any different.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SonoShion said:


> Haters need to unleash the hate.


Should be pretty obvious WHY people are hating. The show is boring, it's written last minute, and it makes no sense. As we speak, WWE writers, whereever they are this week, are STILL re-writing the show. That's inexcusable and it opens up numerous plotholes like we saw last week.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Might skip this one. Just like the last 3-5 years there's nothing to look forward to at all in this time of the year. The talent's not there, the storylines are substandard, etc. Might skip next week's too. And I thought the late spring of 2003 was boring. Gotta give me some excitement WWE.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm expecting the worst and with the main focus being on Cena/Show/Ace rightfully so!


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Not really looking forward to RAW all that much, but I'll still watch it just out of habit. 

I don't know what it is with the WWE and this time of year. The shows always seem to get a little boring, and then when the end of June hits BAM! Usually some big storyline makes things interesting for the summer/fall again. This year they had a little momentum heading into Extreme Rules and then after that we were back to the same ol' stuff. Meh, whatever.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

I think this RAW will pretty much be weak like the last 4-5 episodes... maybe the last 6(the last good episode actually to me was the post-WM one.) 

I would honestly like to see Punk/Bryan close out the show, or hell even HHH/Lesnar(if HHH comes out tonight and then Lesnar shows up or something... that would be great, but not realistic). 

More than likely, we'll get a full hour of John Cena on TV...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I can watch this live since I'm off tomorrow...but I won't lol. I'd rather sleep and watch in in the morning.


Good choice. I've made the mistake of staying up for plenty of shows when I've had nothing the day after and ended up being disappointed big time. And with the complete lack of direction right now, it's a guarantee that the show will suck.

With Lesnar out, everything else on the show sucks so I have really nothing to look forward to.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Haters need to unleash the hate.


Arrive. Bitch. Leave.


Not looking forward to tonight, but hopefully if we all have low expectations again, then we might be suprised with a good show. Ha. Unlikely. We can only hope, or not. 

No Brock/Trips/Heyman. So likely nothing more from this story.

No Y2J. The WHC picture will be a lot less interesting. Again.

Show/Ace/Cena. No comment.

Hoping Punk/Bryan get some promo/time to build.

Midcard progression. Yes please. Still not holding out much hope.

There's not enough, barely any, interesting stories happening.

There is no 'big' storyline. Except one that involves boredom.

This show is going to suck.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Should be pretty obvious WHY people are hating. The show is boring, it's written last minute, and it makes no sense. As we speak, WWE writers, whereever they are this week, are STILL re-writing the show. That's inexcusable and it opens up numerous plotholes like we saw last week.


Going to agree with you here. There are no signs of RAW getting any better, only worse. They dug a giant hole for themselves and Vince is in full senile mode. WWE is to `Sports Entertainment' as SNL is to comedy.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

I'll just read the results in 2 minutes 2morrow morning will save me 2 hours of pain, god lord going to be 3 hours soon! will be hard to keep up with reading the results! let alone watching it!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

big slow and cena will be terrible like usual, DB will save the show just enough for us all to watch again next week. The End


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Therapy said:


> Going to agree with you here. There are no signs of RAW getting any better, only worse. They dug a giant hole for themselves and Vince is in full senile mode. WWE is to `Sports Entertainment' as SNL is to comedy.


So I'm not the only one who finds SNL retarded and completely unfunnyy, after all? Well, what do you know. You learn something new every day.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Barnabyjones said:


> big slow and cena will be terrible like usual, DB will save the show just enough for us all to watch again next week. The End


Don't forget it's Memorial Day so also expect a full on 15 minute long John Cena `I love the troops' monolog and how they're the reason he does what he does every night.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Don't forget it's Memorial Day so also expect a full on 15 minute long John Cena `I love the troops' monolog and how they're the reason he does what he does every night.


Ah yes, you are correct sir we will have a cena is the greatest guy bc he loves the troops segment. Dear god i wish brock would come down tonight and just lay out show and cena while the crowd cheers " YES! YES! YES!"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, God, I forgot it's Memorial Day. 2 hours of shameless military ass kissing, not gonna listen to one minute of that.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm all for a 5 minute or so opening segment dedicating the show to the troops who are no longer with us. But we all know WWE are shameless shills and it will be a theme throughout the entire night for the sole purpose of making themselves look good. Memorial Day + Linda running for Senate.. It should be extra shameless tonight.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Revolution guy is supposed to be revealed tonight no? On WWE.com says May 28th. I suspect Barrett will return


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WallofShame said:


> Revolution guy is supposed to be revealed tonight no? On WWE.com says May 28th. I suspect Barrett will return


I forgot about that.. Unless it's some full blown era change where all the WWE writers are brought out on stage, Vince walks out with `the book' and gets on the mic and says "This is mine now because you're all FFIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIREEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD"

But.. Yeah.. That will never happen. It's going to be some lame stuff.. "LET THE REVOLUTION BEGIN".. Then they'll show a video of the new WWE game on the Titantron and someone will challenge someone else randomly based on a type of new lame match in the game. 

In other words. I'm expecting a full on Dixie Carter like "Surprise"


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, God, I forgot it's Memorial Day. 2 hours of shameless military ass kissing, not gonna listen to one minute of that.


Oh no, so it only gets worse with this crap. Now we'll have a 10 minute memorial video for the troops then Cena will open the show and run into the ring with a smile, followed by him kissing the troops' ass for 10 minutes until the evil villain, the Big Bad Show interrupts this heartfelt emotional speech with his heel antics and on goes the irrelevant feud.

Then a bunch of 5 minute matches half of which end in a DQ to continue whatever other feud there is and the main event is Cena coming out again because his speech was unfinished when he got interrupted by Show. Out of respect for the troops, he will bring a bunch of soldiers into the ring and balloons and confetti comes down to the ring in celebration.

This is guaranteed to suck, I'll just read the results tomorrow and get it over with.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

WallofShame said:


> Revolution guy is supposed to be revealed tonight no? On WWE.com says May 28th. I suspect Barrett will return


the "revolution" is for WWE '13. So expect to be disappointed as all you will see is the first trailer for the new game.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Don't forget it's Memorial Day so also expect a full on 15 minute long John Cena `I love the troops' monolog and how they're the reason he does what he does every night.


Not to mention some irrelevant spiel about being down and out and how Big Show has lit a fire in him we've never seen before. :matt


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*sigh* It's already fucking begun...






I can only hope that someone takes away the taste in my mouth by having another technical difficulty, like R-Truth did last year, this time around.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Tobyx said:


> the "revolution" is for WWE '13. So expect to be disappointed as all you will see is the first trailer for the new game.


Are you sure? That is disappointing...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Froot said:


> *sigh* It's already fucking begun...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me WWE didn't post that somewhere today.. That video was uploaded to Youtube two years ago.. Please god don't let them be recycling two year old "tributes"..


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Since WWE can't let me view it cause I'm European, does this mean I won't have to bombarded with shitty speechs about how "I did it for the troops, who are fightnig every day, risking their lives... like I do in the matches every night. Like I did at extreme rules. How Big Show was a traitor to the name of freedom" and so on?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes ^^^ The Revolution is a video game :lmao

^ Oh nooooooooooooo! Not more tributes to the troops BS!


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

There's no way in hell I'm staying up from 2am-4am to see this horse shit. Cena vs Big Show vs Laurinitus? hahahaha. No.

The last 3 RAW's have been horrible.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Jobberwacky said:


> Yes ^^^ The Revolution is a video game :lmao
> 
> ^ Oh nooooooooooooo! Not more tributes to the troops BS!


I don't care about any sort of pride in your country. The problem is when Cena starts talking. You just know he's going to say something completely retarded. Either Big Show/Iraq analogy or else Cena/troops of the front lines analogy.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> Oh no, so it only gets worse with this crap. Now we'll have a 10 minute memorial video for the troops then Cena will open the show and run into the ring with a smile, followed by him kissing the troops' ass for 10 minutes until the evil villain, the Big Bad Show interrupts this heartfelt emotional speech with his heel antics and on goes the irrelevant feud.
> 
> Then a bunch of 5 minute matches half of which end in a DQ to continue whatever other feud there is and the main event is Cena coming out again because his speech was unfinished when he got interrupted by Show. Out of respect for the troops, he will bring a bunch of soldiers into the ring and balloons and confetti comes down to the ring in celebration.
> 
> This is guaranteed to suck, I'll just read the results tomorrow and get it over with.


don't forget a memorial day themed divas match.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope this Revolution is more than just a video game.. "Live the revolution" is the tag line for the game. In order to live something in a video game there needs to be a real life "revolution" as the control factor or else you're living some make believe alternate reality that never actually existed. 

I'm probably thinking entirely too much into it but to me it just doesn't make sense. "A revolution is coming".. A video game isn't a revolution so, there HAS to be more to it than just that or WWE have completely gone full retard.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Therapy said:


> I hope this Revolution is more than just a video game.. "Live the revolution" is the tag line for the game. In order to live something in a video game there needs to be a real life "revolution" as the control factor or else you're living some make believe alternate reality that never actually existed.
> 
> I'm probably thinking entirely too much into it but to me it just doesn't make sense. "A revolution is coming".. A video game isn't a revolution so, there HAS to be more to it than just that or WWE have completely gone full retard.


You need to watch WWE more often. There's probably some new "feature" (as in, removed from a previous game and they're putting it back in) or something retarded like that.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> You need to watch WWE more often. There's probably some new "feature" (as in, removed from a previous game and they're putting it back in) or something retarded like that.


I'm 35, I've watched WWE since the Saturday Night Main Event days.. Don't worry, I'm fully expecting a dump truck full of fail from them because as I've pointed out it already doesn't make any sense unless something actually happens to the product..


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> You need to watch WWE more often. There's probably some new "feature" (as in, removed from a previous game and they're putting it back in) or something retarded like that.


:lmao IF theres anything revolutionary going on this Summer its Cena rising abhove hate again and again and again.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Probably another "Unbearable to watch" material on this RAW. Last week the only good thing in the 2 hours was Show's awesome promo and even that was just 3-4 minutes. No Lesnar, No Heyman. Orton is not in a real storyline because they're saving Orton/Sheamus for the Summerslam main event along with Lesnar/HHH, no reason to watch.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Therapy said:


> I'm 35, I've watched WWE since the Saturday Night Main Event days.. Don't worry, I'm fully expecting a dump truck full of fail from them because as I've pointed out it already doesn't make any sense unless something actually happens to the product..


I meant that in a jokingly manner. But on a serious note, this isn't the first time they've done this. They're just using Punk to try to sell it. After all, this is a new era of WWE. So why not get the guy who pretty much kicked it off to advertise it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

We're in a new era? Funny if we are it looks and tastes just like the old one.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

It'd be epic if Batista came back.. I was stupid enough to think R(Evolution) meant something. 

But all we get is some fucking video game? Should of expected as much from WWE.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Newwwwwww Orleans!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Therapy said:


> We're in a new era? Funny if we are it looks and tastes just like the old one.


Reality/People Power/Twitter and Facebook spam era


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

I swear if Cena/Ace/Show are on TV for another hr this week (I actually timed it because it was getting brutal), I'm not watching Raw until after NWO or until something good happens. I'll just read spoilers from now on. Smackdown was a hundred times better than Raw, and I haven't watched a full episode since March.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

SonoShion said:


>


Wasn't that just revealed to be a promo for WWE 13?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Just as always Im looking forward to RAW and most likely going to be let down.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Thinking we'll see Punk/Kane/Bryan being announced tonight. Hoping we get a decent main event of some sort.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah, WWE 13, the main event tonight.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Probably another "Unbearable to watch" material on this RAW. Last week the only good thing in the 2 hours was Show's awesome promo and even that was just 3-4 minutes. No Lesnar, No Heyman. Orton is not in a real storyline because they're saving Orton/Sheamus for the Summerslam main event along with Lesnar/HHH, no reason to watch.


What, don't you want to watch more of the riveting People Power era with the exciting Big Show vs John Cena feud...again?! No? Maybe see Cena and Sheamus no sell more beatdowns from 50 jobbers? What about Orton just being the regular uncharistmatic fuck that he always is?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Im just hoping to see some undercard guys used, I can't help but think thats what the 3 hour move will help is the mid card, Im probably wrong but were seeing Hawkins/Reks, Oneil and Young helping Johnny, Jinder Mahal had a decent match with Christian last week, Who knows.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Why are people getting pissed off at the "Revolution" videos being, possibly, for WWE 13? The WWE never said it would be a debut, return or a new stable. Us as fans put it in our own minds.

Anyway, I don't expect too much from Raw tonight. John Cena/Big Show piss break, Randy Orton monotone voice, commercial breaks during matches, etc.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

SporadicAttack said:


> Why are people getting pissed off at the "Revolution" videos being, possibly, for WWE 13? The WWE never said it would be a debut, return or a new stable. Us as fans put it in our own minds.
> 
> Anyway, I don't expect too much from Raw tonight. John Cena/Big Show piss break, Randy Orton monotone voice, commercial breaks during matches, etc.


Because it was a retarded fucking thing to say was a "revolution". Just like Jericho's retarded "I trolled you all" storyline and references to "her".


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

yea I was hoping for something to come out of that revolution vid my own fault though


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

SonoShion said:


> Yeah, WWE 13, the main event tonight.


lol. Main event for tonight...Stone Cold vs CM Punk in a steel cage match, which will end up being just gameplay footage from WWE13 for 15-20 minutes.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

still thinking this raw will be good 
i mean they didnt give me a reason to believe this might end up being a good show but i just feel it... probably gonna be disappointed.

tomorow is free daay for me so i might watch live


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Because it was a retarded fucking thing to say was a "revolution". Just like Jericho's retarded "I trolled you all" storyline and references to "her".


They could be "revolutionizing" the video game series. Like I said, we put it in our own heads about what it would be.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

SporadicAttack said:


> They could be "revolutionizing" the video game series. Like I said, we put it in our own heads about what it would be.


You really should be keeping up with the games. They just remove content which each installment so they can add it back in later. The new revolution of WWE games will probably just freature a few basics from past games. That and the ring shaking.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> You really should be keeping up with the games. They just remove content which each installment so they can add it back in later. The new revolution of WWE games will probably just freature a few basics from past games. That and the ring shaking.


I haven't played a wrestling game in years and I never said it would be good or not. If the videos are promoting WWE 13 so be it. Will the game be great? I have no idea. But we shouldn't get upset about anything. Even if it was a new stable or take over of some kind the WWE would ruin it in a month or two.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

More AJ character development please!


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> More AJ character development please!


Agreed on this. Also that girl on your sig sure grew up a lot since she first appeared on Arrested Development. That's a damn sexy picture.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Whatyall people have with flat chicks? I mean Id bang AJ and the chick in the sig. need more coushin for the pushing though imo.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Tony Tornado said:


> Agreed on this. Also that girl on your sig sure grew up a lot since she first appeared on Arrested Development. That's a damn sexy picture.


I only discovered her from Caprica I never saw that show 



ROH Fan #1 said:


> Whatyall people have with flat chicks? I mean Id bang AJ and the chick in the sig. need more coushin for the pushing though imo.


What can I say I have a thing for Cylons


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I wonder if Batista will return tonight, he still hasn't made his announcement that he promised for this month.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Tony Tornado said:


> Agreed on this. Also that girl on your sig sure grew up a lot since she first appeared on Arrested Development. That's a damn sexy picture.


Holy Shit, thats Ann!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> I only discovered her from Caprica I never saw that show
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say I have a thing for Cylons


Dude GTFO

Watch Arrested Development. Funniest TV show ever made.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

magusnova said:


> Holy Shit, thats Ann!


Yeah, she's the first Ann. She only appeared in the first season finale if I remember correctly and then she was replaced by Mae Whitman for the remainder of the series.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Really!? Layla married CM Punk in secret... ):


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

> Plans for Raw tonight are to name at least 1 more No Way Out match. It'll likely be the WWE title match.





> While nothing has yet been confirmed,the original script for Raw has Triple H cutting a promo on Brock Lesnar with Heyman possibly appearing





> With Raw going head to head with the Heat-Celtics game, WWE wants to do something tonight that'll draw people away from switching shows.





> The "Revolution" videos on WWEs website will be talked about on Raw tonight. Likely just showing the WWE13 trailer video that was leaked


Doesn't sound like anything special in terms of rumors for tonight.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

magusnova said:


> Holy Shit, thats Ann!


Who? (See what I did there?)


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Expecting a very crappy Raw due to the fact that memorial day Raws are usually horrible. Plus we're in the May-Early June period of awfulness. Hopefully by next month we start seeing the usual epic summer storyline.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> *Hopefully by next month we start seeing the usual epic summer storyline.*


Cm Punk promo version 2, please.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

So, my DVR's description is something like "The fallout from Big Show's knockout of John Cena." Despite the poetic merit, that preview could not possibly excite me less. I can't remember the last time I have to keep reminding myself that Raw is on. Happens all the time with SmackDown, but never Raw. Hopefully my abject lack of any expectations whatsoever will make me come away not disappointed.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

I hope this weeks Raw isn't as bad as last weeks...


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

You people really didn't notice that they never once advertised "the Revolution" on TV? Why would they hype up a big announcement related to the show and not even advertise it...on the show? Stop being pissed off.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm predicting a high level of fuckery in tonight's episode. Why? Well, it's an episode of Monday Night RAW, that's why.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Tony Tornado said:


> Yeah, she's the first Ann. She only appeared in the first season finale if I remember correctly and then she was replaced by Mae Whitman for the remainder of the series.


_Her?_


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

dxbender said:


> Doesn't sound like anything special in terms of rumors for tonight.


Hey it's the guy who's credible rumours last time said that someone 6'4" and 260 lb would interfere in the title match and that santino would lose the us title. stop posting lies unless you post your source and it isn't blocked by this sites filter because then it's proven bullshit.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I just hope we'll have a proper Bryan/Punk segment tonight.


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> I just hope we'll have a proper Bryan/Punk segment tonight.


Don't get your hopes up. Cena will start and end the show


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> _Her?_


She's really funny.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Tony Tornado said:


> She's really funny.


She calls it a mayonegg!


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Probably another "Unbearable to watch" material on this RAW. Last week the only good thing in the 2 hours was Show's awesome promo and even that was just 3-4 minutes. No Lesnar, No Heyman. Orton is not in a real storyline because they're saving Orton/Sheamus for the Summerslam main event along with Lesnar/HHH, no reason to watch.


Yet you'll still be watching.

Oh and btw nice subtle cheap shot at Punk


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

Batista to return tonight... Here come the credits to NCIS, yay Batista time!!!!!!!!!!!

Just kidding, time for the Monday Night PG rated Circus. Bring your kids!!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hoping for a good show this week, please don't dissapoint me i've had enough of it with Hazard.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Happy Memorial Day everybody! Here's hoping for a good Raw.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

> TONIGHT ON #RAW: It's an #OverTheLimit rematch, as WWE Champion @CMPunk faces @WWEDanielBryan! Watch LIVE at 9/8 CT @USA_Network! #YES!


WWE's twitter.

Punk vs. Bryan on RAW. Shit's about to go down.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

batista return tonight !! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Hoping for a good show this week, please don't dissapoint me i've had enough of it with Hazard.


Lebron 2.0 Except he hasnt even proven anything yet.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm just hoping for some AJ, DB, and Punk. 

Plus, to see what they'll do with orton now that Jericho is suspended.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Personally, I was looking forward to the 1 on 378 handicap steel cage flaming lumbergator match.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Where is Big Show!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here we gooo


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

PRONS REPORTING IN


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Ergh. Cena to salute and promote the army for cheap pops tonight.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

ok here we go


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

USA USA USA USA USA!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Here we...what's the rest of it?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Trolling alert


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh fuck you "America fuck yeah!" video packages...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I expect Bryan to get a 20 min HHH style promo at the beginning of Raw.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Give us a good show...do it for the troops!


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> WWE's twitter.
> 
> Punk vs. Bryan on RAW. Shit's about to go down.


Looks like it won't be Punk v Bryan 1 on 1 at NWO then


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Good intro they always get those things right on days like this.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Don't know why I'm going to watch another RAW live, but here I am again. :|


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm so sick of Cena. Gosh.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Everything must be recapped!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> WWE's twitter.
> 
> Punk vs. Bryan on RAW. Shit's about to go down.


Nope, Kane is going to put Bryan down


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh great another promo!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This angle sucks so much.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes! Cena recap! Love it!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Awesome promo!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Cena makes me sick damn this is how wwe open up RAW? With this bullshit.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

This Raw is brought to you by the color green.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> I'm so sick of Cena. Gosh.


I was sick of him 4 years ago.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Its the recap of a recap of a recap!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm so glad I don't have to stay up til 4am to watch this shit.


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

This Raw is already starting off bad ugh


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I can't wait for this angle to be over. RAW been shit since the Monday after Extreme Rules, when Cena no sold the night before..and then it was forgotten about.

It's interesting I can specifically pinpoint in time exactly when WWE gets stupid. This new Cena/Big Show thing has no grounds for even existing, kayfabe wise.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Hopefully the firs two segments inolved the Lesnar angle and the Bryan vs Punk feud so I don't have to watch the rest of the show.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Not sure why the international users are so peeved by the America vingette, it lasted about 1 minute and didn't push any political agenda that I saw


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The same old shite promo from cena!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

REEEEEEEEECAAAAAAAAAP... REEEEEEEEECAAAAAAAAAP... REEEEEEEEECAAAAAAAAP!


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

come on another cena promo>? your dissapointing the veterans


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Its the recap of a recap of a recap!


Welcome to Monday Night Rawcap


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

MysticRVD said:


> Don't know why I'm going to watch another RAW live, but here I am again. :|


Seems like we all have said this at some point, yet here we are...it's one of life's mysteries...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

God, this video package


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

We don't need this recapped again.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

TripleG said:


> Its the recap of a recap of a recap!


RECAPTION?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

These recaps are retarded.. They seriously think their fans can't remember two weeks ago.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The hell? How long is this recap?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

9:05 and we're still recapping.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"No sympathy" from the fans? What is he basing that on?

Why is he mad at Cena?


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm sick of this show already.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Big Show is terrible at cutting a promo. Love the guy, but man.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Fucking lame 5 minutes of raw wasted


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

The only good part of this promo is Big Show punching Cena in the head.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Same promo from Smackdown, here we come!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Corporate Show is fukin ridiculous.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

there is literally nothing to be excited about on raw

hopefully ambrose debuts soon, this shit is painful to watch. especially wight, that guy needs to retire and gtfo already.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Where's your crown King Show? Steal it off Lawler please!!


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

So this is a recap promo of a recap promo of Cena recapping what happened at the PPV the night before and also recapped events that occurred on the RAW before the PPV.

Got it.

Oh, Big Show. Goodie.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

So now here we go 15 minutes of boring to open RAW, its the big slowww.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You just wait, Cena! I'm gonna beat you up good in two weeks. Not tonight but in two weeks.

WWE title feud opening the show.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Big Show makes me sick, can't believe the way he turned his back on the fans


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

HERE IS A RECAP OF A RECAP. OKAY, NOW HERE IS A RECAP OF THAT.

So now when Big Show comes out he not only doesn't get a small pop like he used too but instead gets dead silence because nobody knows why to care for this angle.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

"Big Show's actions the darkest day in WWE history"... HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Joy, a Big Show promo.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

God hes such a sellout. I hate that guy...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like how they are acting like this is the first time Show has ever turned heel when it seems to happen once a year.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The crowd goes mild for Big Show.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Please, retire Big Show!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Please, retire Big Show!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I really dislike today's WWE audience.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

So some people are calling it the "Darkest day in WWE history", in reference Big Show punched Cena.

Do the names Owen Hart, Eddie Guerrero, Chris Benoit mean nothing Michael Cole?


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

DON'T WHAT ME!!!!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Darkest day? What about owen hart randy savage eddie guerrero chris benoit death?

But cena getting knocked out is the "darkest day of wwe"? Fuck wwe


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

entire crowd chanting cena?

*changes channel and doesn't thin about changing it back"


----------



## avenger_rises (Apr 3, 2012)

5 mins of recap, 15 mins of Big Show promo..

did lawler and cole switch sides on the table?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Big Show promo, at least one good thing about this show so far.

LOLCenachants.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The sad thing is the Big Show/Cena will be the main event of No Way Out


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

SVETV988_fan said:


> Awesome promo!


that was a terible promo.. such a bad storyline.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

DO YOU HEAR THAT! The fans are chanting CENA! CENA! CENA! Take that haterz!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

This is the character Big Show is supposed to play. The face character never fit him.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

plese put the mic down


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Why the fuck is Cena getting cheered so much suddenly for fuck sake? He's still the same shit, stale, piece of crap he's been for years, that hasn't changed now that Show is heel.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

In other news, Lebron just out-scored the celtics 13-11 for the entire 1st quarter.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh god big show just needs to retire.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Just hit the Cena music already, Jesus...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"phony so called UFC fighter". lol ok Vince.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I really dislike today's WWE audience.


Ban them! Ban them all to hell!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGmqbv86L6A

In case anyone needs some comic relief...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Big Show opening up an episode of Raw in 2012. Just think about that.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Heel show >>>>>>> face show

Even though he just implied UFC is fake. That's weird, that's like flipping around what everyone else says ya know?


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Show would be good heel if he was to take a 10year old kid out the audience and beat the crap out him, that would make things interesting and make him hated.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

chrispepper said:


> God hes such a sellout. I hate that guy...


God, chrispepper! He didn't sellout -- HE BOUGHT IN!

#naileditagain


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Big Show vs Brodus?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Did Show pay the iron price for that contract?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

This feud get worse every time they do it, and that's saying a lot since their lost feud was god awful

That and basically every crowd since Miami has been pro-Cena


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Big Show beating the shit out of Brodus, now that I would pay for


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

no no no no.. we are not having a brodus big show feud after this...


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Brodus v Show...talk about your money fueds...


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Its official. WWE reads the forums.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I practically forgot Raw was on tonight. Caught up in the Heat/Celtics game. And I tune in to a Big Show promo. 

Back to the game it is.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

He's right, that shit was painful.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

SVETV988_fan said:


> DO YOU HEAR THAT! The fans are chanting CENA! CEAN! CENA! Take that haterz!




Sup man, love your videos.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I hate the kids dancing with Brodus Clay segments. It's horrific. Every heel should trash it.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Alex said:


> So some people are calling it the "Darkest day in WWE history", in reference Big Show punched Cena.
> 
> Do the names Owen Hart, Eddie Guerrero, *Chris Benoit* mean nothing Michael Cole?


Who?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fucking Brodus Clay. You ruin everything, including Big Show's life.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> The sad thing is the Big Show/Cena will be the main event of No Way Out


Which is a joke. Why can't the Punk-whoever match be last for once?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DANCING. :lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel like acknowledging the cognitive dissonance of a Brodus Clay dance segment is tantamount to breaking kayfabe in modern day WWE.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

big show vs brodus clay. now thats a scary thought


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why is this storyline given more time than the WWE title feud?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey! I distinctly remember us making fun of Brodus Clay following The Big Show's humiliation.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Big Show...the show went on after Owen Heart died...it can go on after a few of your "tears"


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

He didn't say anything about the great one.

He knows better.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

chrispepper said:


> In other news, Lebron just out-scored the celtics 13-11 for the entire 1st quarter.


No big deal, he'll choke in the finals like always.


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

chrispepper said:


> In other news, Lebron just out-scored the celtics 13-11 for the entire 1st quarter.


Yeah fuck this shit I am watching the Miami and Boston game.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Headliner said:


> DANCING. :lol


DANCING!


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

How did Cena to from feuding with rock and Lesnar to feuding with Johnny ace and big show? Talk about a dropoff.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Show needs to call out Brodus on this so called "Dancing"


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

God, Big Show is a fucking embarrassment.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Another huge Cena chant LOL @ the people who thought he would still be hated.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

are they in virginia again? why is cenas name being chanted by an entire arena?!?!?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Show's doing a good promo, IMO.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

This Big Show storyline is lame, It's 2012 I don't want to see Big Show anymore. I barely wanted to see him in the early 2000's much less now.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I can see why my friends make fun of me for watching this stuff


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Evilerk said:


> Hey Big Show...the show went on after Owen Heart died...it can go on after a few of your "tears"


Got damn.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

If I ever have children I will make sure they are never stupid enough to be a John Cena fan


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

A Cena blinking sign. Why?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

John Cena was your friend? Is that why you threw Cena through a spotlight 3 years ago?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Jesus christ.. This promo is awful..


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

magusnova said:


> Did Show pay the iron price for that contract?


He has fealty with Johnny Ace.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Show acknowledging the horrid Cena promo


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

SVETV988_fan said:


> Another huge Cena chant LOL @ the people who thought he would still be hated.


Give it a fucking rest. You're boring.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> Why is this storyline given more time than the WWE title feud?


Cena is in it


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Good promo so far.

How are you guys still bitching? Holy hell there is nothing that entertains you guys?

And :lmao at Show making Cena look like a retard with that clip.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Big Show to start calling the fans hypocrites, parasites and wannabes


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Damn I could so be playin COD right now this opening sucks!!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Brodus Clay is just that damn good. <3


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

He's so right. Fuck John Cena.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

dammit, I'd nearly forgotten about that segment.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

These recaps though.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Do we really need to see a recap of Cena's shitty comedy?


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao I love how they are pointing out the ridiculousness of the past few shows.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Cena sucks so fucking much.


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> are they in virginia again? why is cenas name being chanted by an entire arena?!?!?


Bunch of idiots I guess


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Please stop the recaps. Especially of that dumbass promo.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is just awful, oh ma lord.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Sometimes I wonder if they're sabotaging the show on purpose.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why isn't he mad at Johnny Ace? He's mad at the fans because they didn't give him sympathy..yet feels positive thoughts towards Johnny Ace?

Ugh. TNA Storyline Logic.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Sarcasm1 said:


> I can see why my friends make fun of me for watching this stuff


This.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

WTF? Is Brock Lesnar late to the arena or something? Get Big Show out already...


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Seriously recapping the worst promo of cenas life...ugh raw is recaps for realzies...


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

SVETV988_fan said:


> Another huge Cena chant LOL @ the people who thought he would still be hated.


u serious bro?

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSER LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSER
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSER

how do people cheer this guy?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

TripleG said:


> John Cena was your friend? Is that why you threw Cena through a spotlight 3 years ago?


No such thing as logic or continuity in wrestling.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I love how Big Show and every heel that faces Cena still has to put Cena over as a face in their promos. Shouldn't he be over by now?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I had actually mostly forgotten that Cena segment. God damn it.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd rather this than another Cena promo, that's for sure.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

you know why CM Punk isnt a credible champion...because we have the WWE building up shit matches like Cena/Ace and Show/Cena instead of giving the fucking WWE TITLE screen/story time.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

This is fucking lame


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Cena sucks so fucking much.


Yes yes he does.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

NoyK said:


> Show's doing a good promo, IMO.



If he was beating the shit out a kid to be heel it would be better IMO!!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> Give it a fucking rest. You're boring.


cry me a river.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

A black superstar needs to come out and say what do you mean "you people".


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

man this is soooooo bad, 15mins+ of pure hell

something something....giant....something something....giant


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Big Show sounds like my ex.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I love how big show is being portrayed as the heel, but he's the one who's in the right here. Oh wwe storylines


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I've said for years that Cena going over the top with the corniness is not due to WWE incompetency, but by design to actually piss people off. This proves my point. Thanks WWE.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

is Show still talking...ok...


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

open invitation to anyone in the locker room. please come out and stop this monologue


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Trifektah said:


> No big deal, he'll choke in the finals like always.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

John Cena is awful, we need more RAWs without him


----------



## avenger_rises (Apr 3, 2012)

I hate this raw already, we're not getting enough recaps!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thank God that's over.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Show gonna channel Ivan Drago! I will destroy you!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This crowd needs to chant DANIEL BRYAN during crappy segments. Learn from Miami, please.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

These promos always make feuds feel like a movie that's four fifths exposition. Explain everything over and over and over and over and over and over again, _just to be sure_.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This is the best WWE Creative could come up with.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

that was fucking painful to watch


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"You people"
That is officially the go to word for all heels. It's best when the heel's character is subtly racist and they're in a roughneck state.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

brb, gonna not watch wrestling until wrestlemania season


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

SVETV988_fan said:


> cry me a river.


No seriously you're fucking boring.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

COME ON JACK SWAGGER, SHAVE YOUR HEAD!


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Well that was a waste of 15 minutes.


----------



## avenger_rises (Apr 3, 2012)

punk vs bryan? kane interferance


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Santino vs Del Rio

Someone is getting buried


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> This is the best WWE Creative could come up with.


Yes, it was. That speaks volumes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This dude needs to drop the US title ASAP.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

YES! Del Rio as US Champion.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

DFUSCMAN said:


> I love how big show is being portrayed as the heel, but he's the one who's in the right here. Oh wwe storylines


Heels are almost always right. That's why the fans boo.


----------



## Bodge (Jan 3, 2012)

My hopes for a good show night have been squashed. 10 minute Big Show Promo was unnecessary, we all know that Cena will win at NWO.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

magusnova said:


> A black superstar needs to come out and say what do you mean "you people".


now that would be entertaining


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

awesome, we get a 15 minute big show promo followed by a santino match...what an incredible raw this is going to be


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So we're gonna see a Champion job to a Championship Contender? Great. It further makes the US Title look like shit and does nothing for Del Rio because he's losing at NWO. So..


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Santino up next


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Santino is great. He the WWE's George Carlin.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

It wasn't a bad promo, but it's for a feud no one cares about or wants to see.

Del Rio to squash Santino. Okay then.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Bryan/Punk tonight? I don't even have the energy to complain that they're giving that away on free TV. Oh well. Maybe AJ will interfere.

Why do they do things like Santino/ADR? Neither guy needs to lose right now. Hopefully someone interferes.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome Big Show promo. He just sold a few PPVs there. True pro.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Tokyo4Life said:


> If he was beating the shit out a kid to be heel it would be better IMO!!


What the hell is your problem?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MillionDollarProns said:


> John Cena is awful, we need more RAWs without him


I wish i could help you, but Im under court order not to own or operate a sniper rifle. I swear, you take a shot at a Kardashian once and your labeled the bad guy


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

So we get Santino after 15 minutes of being tortured by a lame ass promo. Wwe really wants people to change the channel tonight.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Does anyone else find it odd that Big Show was fired and then went ahead and watched the rest of that episode?


----------



## The_Great_One_316 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thought that was a pretty solid heel promo. Got a lot of heat from the crowd.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Santino is great. He the WWE's George Carlin.


More like WWE's Dane Cook.


----------



## Jelloboy (Mar 6, 2010)

I dont know which was better, Big Show's Promo or Brodus Clay dancing..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> "You people"
> That is officially the go to word for all heels. It's best when the heel's character is subtly racist and they're in a roughneck state.


I was just about to say "What do you mean you people?"

If this would of been 30 years ago, Harley Race would of simply said YOU NIG.....


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Bryan/Punk tonight? I don't even have the energy to complain that they're giving that away on free TV. Oh well. Maybe AJ will interfere.


I feel the same way. How is it that only 20 minutes have passed but I'm already drained? I blame the recaps.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Big Show just isn't a convincing heel in this latest run. His turn made no damn sense at all.

But who cares because we have D Bry/ Punk 2 TONIGHT in my hometown!


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

What an Amazing Big Show promo. Absolutely incredible. What's this? a Santino/Del Rio match is next! YES! Best RAW of the year already.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

- Thought that was going to lead to Brodus getting his first and massively deserved loss. PLEASE let someone stop this shit, even if it's Show.

- Funny they chose Show to make fun of someone's voice. My brother and I have been making fun of Big Show's voice since 1999.

- That was the first time in a long time Big Show interested me. Really logical, flowing promo with a cool reference at the end to what he said in the beginning (the smile thing). Great promo. The feud makes more sense now.


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> Does anyone else find it odd that Big Show was fired and then went ahead and watched the rest of that episode?


LOL :rocky


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Another solid promo by Big Show, second week in a row. Again, its so refreshing to see someone come out, drop the shitty comedy, and be serious. Show comes across as genuinely bitter about what he perceives to be this huge betrayal, and he seems quite convincing, at least by the standards of today. Its so nice to see some genuine emotion and trying to build up some intensity. Big Show was my Raw highlight last week, and he's so far impressing me this week as well. Much respect. And it was great that Cena didn't come out to interrupt him! Just a nice serious heel promo!

Now ADR vs Santino...seems he's following the Miz's career path.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Does anyone else find it odd that Big Show was fired and then went ahead and watched the rest of that episode?


No.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cena is winning this feud. Such bullshit.


----------



## MrPierrini (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow look at all this bitching, I thought that was a great promo tbh, finally established why Show hates Cena and also set up a possible future feud between Big Show and Brodus Clay (even though that match would be horrific).


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Something tells me this RAW will suck just as bad as last weeks.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I hope Cena shows up tonight to kick Show's teeth down his throat, his lack of presence in the opening segment was alarming


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

If I booked RAW I would open with a fast paced number one contender tag team match.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Just turned it off. Gunna download it later and skim through. This is pretty unbearable.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Cena is winning this feud. Such bullshit.


Why are you surprised? He wins all of his feuds.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

What a steaming pile of shit Sinbad looks.


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

Woot Miami is still ahead!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> So we get Santino after 15 minutes of being tortured by a lame ass promo. Wwe really wants people to change the channel tonight.


This is how they fill 2 hours...can't wait to see how they're gonna fill 3 hours soon. fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So....why are they wasting Punk/Bryan on Raw.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I loved the "I was only acting as if I was being nice" line. As if that hasn't been used a billion times.

...and from that to Santino. Great.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh now, bad Big Show promo followed by a Santino match? This is going to be a long night.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

wait a minute...when did ADR become a SD talent? Did the WWE have a draft and just not fucking tell us?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn, N.O., must you disappoint the home state.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The crowd is literally on mute. Holy mother of all fucks.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Screw that semen swallowing labia face ADR. I want to see Ricardo in a match!


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

i miss jbl


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

CMojicaAce said:


> What an Amazing Big Show promo. Absolutely incredible.


Good to see appreciation for this awesome performance from Show as usual. Always knew how to sell a match with believable intensity and delivery.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice to see he got his pyro back.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Silencio


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Big Show Promo, Cena recap, now Alberto Del Rio?

Why is this RAW being so THRILL HOUSE?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe I should just stick with PPVs. It pretty much recaps everything with nice music.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Del Rio fucking sucks so bad it's painful.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

WWE: No matter how many props and ring announcers you put out for ADR, he still won't get a crowd reaction.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Headliner said:


> So....why are they wasting Punk/Bryan on Raw.


I'm hoping something happens to stop it. Or Bryan wins from interference quickly and has a better chance of getting a rematch...

But it's still annoying.


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

SVETV988_fan said:


> I hope Cena shows up tonight to kick Show's teeth down his throat, his lack of presence in the opening segment was alarming


It was better without him he would have just come out spouted stupid lines while you gobbled on your John Cena dildo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Good job at killing the crowd right from the start, WWE. Good job.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> This is how they fill 2 hours...*can't wait to see how they're gonna fill 3 hours soon. fpalm*


With commercial breaks and video packages/recaps every two minutes would be my guess.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Del Rio has pyro once again.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Why is this happening?


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

whats around his neck (its not a gold medal


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Sometimes I want to give Del Rio a hug. He tries so hard and still can't get any heat.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ADR has never been over. They should of put up the US title btw.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So why does Santino still have the US Title?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Sometimes I want to give Del Rio a hug. He tries so hard and still can't get any heat.


Does he really though?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

These motherfuckers mentioned the list and the fact that Santino is on it. Fuck them.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Screw that semen swallowing labia face ADR. I want to see Ricardo in a match!


What da hail....



magusnova said:


> Why is this happening?



They have no idea what to do with Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I'am considering going to bed by the time punk-Bryan finishes


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> If I booked RAW I would open with a fast paced number one contender tag team match.


Back in 2001, a lot of Raw is War episodes started with either the Dudleyz or the Hardyz. Great times.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Seriously? A 45 second match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lord have mercy.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

wow what a job match


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Tony Tornado said:


> What the hell is your problem?


Hey its all part of the storyline just trying to make it more interesting, damn santio, lost!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Regardless of who's the United States Champion, it is absolutely awful for them to get squashed.

No fucking point.

The End.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So, you just beat the US Champ in record time, and that means absolutely nothing and Mario is allowed to keep the title? Fuck outta here.

Ricardo.:lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

The US Champion


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

the united states champion just jobbed out in 30 seconds....


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

The Cobra was biting the crap out of Del Rio's leg there.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

inbound ricardo/santino feud...holy fuck what happened to the US title?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> WWE: No matter how many props and ring announcers you put out for ADR, he still won't get a crowd reaction.


Well its come to this folks. We need to pair ADR with a hot almost nake chick. If that doesn't get his a reaction, then he must go


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

US champ. Yep.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

That's one way to make the US title look (more) worthless than before...


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL, Del Rio just beat one of the most over faces in the WWE and fans are still completely quiet. He's a lost cause.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Okay then.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Lol how the fuck can anyone defend this shit any more? Fucking pathetic.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

LOL, did that match even go a minute? I got up to get a can of Coke out the fridge, heard it end. :lmao


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Riley a heel?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Tits!!!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

ADR wouldn't have heat if he was sitting on Venus.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Eyes of the devil.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

EVE is hot!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I thought that was Josh Matthews for a second


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Well its come to this folks. We need to pair ADR with a hot almost nake chick. If that doesn't get his a reaction, then he must go




Even Golden Showers haven't worked. And that worked even for Randy Orton!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Del Rio stole a kid's puppet! That's WWE's impression of a heel maneuver.

Riley turning heel? Kissing up to Eve?


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Riley is dead


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi Alex Riley. Remember when you mattered?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not watching but I hear you guys talking about No Heato. The idea that he should have become a drug lord wasn't a bad one.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

WOW nice bump by A-Ry, props kid.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

its no-heat eve


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Big Show is such an asshole.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Damn SHow on Riley, thats bit better.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey a decent backstage segment. We need more of those.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Boy, Alex Riley and Zack Rider have really fallen over the past year huh?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> This is how they fill 2 hours...can't wait to see how they're gonna fill 3 hours soon. fpalm


That's the road of greatness -not-


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Eve looks like a teacher that teaches about sex.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Riley asskissing and got his ass kicked.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I see a lot of big things in Big Show's budding career.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

There is your United States Champion... Losing in 1 minute to ADR.

If only Christian could have returned heel just to take the title off of Santino and then turned face the next night. At least Cody was defending the Intercontinental title.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Say it to his face.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks like Alex Riley finally got a push...

RIGHT INTO A WALL! :cool2

Thank you, thank you...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

What a shite start. Another crap promo at the start then a 1 minute match and. 2 ad breaks. Great!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Ha, that's the best they can do with Riley's potential, have Big fat Show slam him into a wall. Quality.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Eve 'my first sex teacher' Torres


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

We have returned to the 2009 level of shitty product.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ToxieDogg said:


> This is how they fill 2 hours...can't wait to see how they're gonna fill 3 hours soon. fpalm


Recap within a recap of a recap.

Basically, recapception


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Show vs Brodus ?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

CM PUNK WILL SHOW YOU NOT TO MESS WITH HIS BEST FRIEND!!! HOW THE HELL IS HE GOING TO PAY HIM BACK THOSE 50$ HE OWES IF HE'S IN THE HOSPITAL! HE NEEDS HIS PAYDAY DAMN IT!!!


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Man what a 5 star match Santino/Del Rio was. Also, superb backstage segment by Show and Riley. Really loving this RAW.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

You should all get used to scrubs like Riley showing up. When they go 3 hours, the undercard shall return.


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

SVETV988_fan said:


> Big Show is such an asshole.


:vince3


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

so we basically have a 30:1 ratio for actual wrestling time vs Big Show time


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The crowd is quiet because Cena isn't on the show tonight apparently. I don't blame them, i'm a little bumbed out about it. Maybe he'll show up later tonight, but it doesn't look good.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Eyes of the devil.


Eyes of the devil, and the hair of a white man trynna go for a 90s fade.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Eve looks like a teacher that teaches about sex.


Or a teacher that has sex, if you know what I mean


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Venomous said:


> We have returned to the 2009 level of shitty product.


Exactly


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Eve looks like a teacher that teaches about sex.


My high school sex ed teacher wore tight polyster pants in pastels and called the vagina a "hoochmacooch". I wish I was fucking joking.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

And that was Alex Riley's latest push beginning to end. A 30 second spot on Raw.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jesus Christ-
If Del Rio gets pushed any harder he's going to have Ricardo's baby by Money In The Bank.

Hi Alex Riley..Hi Jobbing to cement wall.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

WWE: For pete's sakes, I beg you, bring back face Big Show. The guy who will at least only be seen 5 minutes per show, as he quickly squashes someone, smiles, and leaves the ring.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

More commercials than wrestling on a wrestling show......yup.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> so we basically have a 30:1 ratio for actual wrestling time vs Big Show time


lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

NikkiSixx said:


> Eyes of the devil, and the hair of a white man trynna go for a 90s fade.


Exactly...exactly.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

New Orleans looks cool.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Ugh. That was a painful half-hour. Can't wait for Punk vs Bryan.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Eve 'my first sex teacher' Torres


Oh if only


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why didn't you open with this!?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol WWE tag titles. I'm surprised the blacks haven't pawned the titles yet for weed money.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh shit, a tag team defense.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Anybody else get the feeling that Truth and Kofi were put together because they are black?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God bless you Kofi 
Truth opening the ropes :lmao


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

i didnt even know they were contenders


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Remember when these titles mattered?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Headliner said:


> lol WWE tag titles. I'm surprised the blacks haven't pawned the titles yet for weed money.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They have Ghost Hunters, Destination Truth, Finding Bigfoot, Ghost Adventures..

Premiering Next: Finding A fuck to give about the WWE Tag Team division.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*OH MY GOD ARE YOU GUYS SEEING THOSE BREASTS? HOLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYY*


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

Is anyone else sick of her damn voice?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> lol WWE tag titles. I'm surprised the blacks haven't pawned the titles yet for weed money.


Wut?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm pretty sure we've seen this at least 40 times recently..


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Vickie=OVER

Nice ass too


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

And here's Ziggler and Swagger's weekly tag team match that leads to nothing.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

30 minutes into Raw and theres been one whole minute of wrestling... fpalm


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Da fuck does Vickie have on?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Good to see appreciation for this awesome performance from Show as usual. Always knew how to sell a match with believable intensity and delivery.


I don't always agree with you, but that promo was delivered with such intesity and it felt real. Great stuff. I hope this type of promo isn't a dying breed.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Vickie's diction sucks tonight, can't understand a fucking word.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

As if the tag team division wasn't already irrelevant enough, those disgusting belts make me care even less...

FUCK OFF VICKIE YOU WHINEY, DIRTY OLD GOATS CUNT!!!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

God, just give Dolph and Jack the belts. Give them SOMETHING.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

King, you are older than Vickie. Shut up!


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

they better win this time


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol ziggler


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Swaggler comes out like retards. :lmao


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

tag team titles on the line? am I high on acid?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Swagger/Ziggler should take the titles. It'll give them something to do.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TripleG said:


> King, you are older than Vickie. Shut up!




By a good 15 years or so at that.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Venomous said:


> Remember when these titles mattered?


Remember when any title mattered?




SP103 said:


> They have Ghost Hunters, Destination Truth, Finding Bigfoot, Ghost Adventures..
> 
> Premiering Next: Finding A fuck to give about the WWE Tag Team division.


Ghosts are more believable


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Vickie gotta fat ass!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> WWE: For pete's sakes, I beg you, bring back face Big Show. The guy who will at least only be seen 5 minutes per show, as he quickly squashes someone, smiles, and leaves the ring.


I had been saying this forever. But people wanted a heel Big Show. As a face he was perfectly fine. 

I like how Ziggler and Swag get a rematch before Primo and Epico do.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> My high school sex ed teacher wore tight polyster pants in pastels and called the vagina a "hoochmacooch". I wish I was fucking joking.


Sounds like my kind of woman. What school is this?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Who remembers the Bob Holly "Super Heavyweight" gimmick?

I fucking loved every second of it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth gave into the jimmies quickly didn't he?


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

wtf what was that from truth


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

If Alex Riley is the number one trending topic on twitter, then twitter officially isn't a way to tell what people care about.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Dolph and Jack will lost this match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Remember when King hated Little Jimmie and Cole thought it was great? Amazing how things change?


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

wow jerry really shouldnt have said that she got that from her 1st husband king tut:/


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Swagger/Ziggler have earned their title shot after several weeks of solid victories!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Remember when R-Truth main evented as a heel? This is why some people should not turn face. He was completely ruined with the turn.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

SVETV988_fan said:


> The crowd is quiet because Cena isn't on the show tonight apparently...


...which is why I've got a problem with pro-Cena crowds. Nothing wrong with people cheering the top face, but when that's ALL they give any noticeable reaction for, it goes a long way towards ruining the atmosphere of the show. 

Sometimes even shit can seem like gold if the crowd seem to be into it.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Swagger looks like he's gone full retard.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh great another break!


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Did Swagger hurt his arm?


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Wtf is Swagger wearing? That's the kind of outfit you look back on in 10-20 years and shake your head at.


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Update Miami is still ahead!*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

FUCKINGLOL Another commercial break!!?!!

ARRHGHGHH IT's UNBEARABLE


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

AustinRock2288 said:


> Is anyone else sick of her damn voice?


No, she is an angel. I wish we had more of her on RAW and Smackdown




AthenaMark said:


> Vickie=OVER
> 
> Nice ass too





Antho10000 said:


> Da fuck does Vickie have on?



A gorgeous pair of grande tetas :O



Ryan said:


> Vickie's diction sucks tonight, can't understand a fucking word.


My DICTION understood EVERY WORD.



THIS




HAHAH ALEX RILEY IS HTE #1 TREND WORLD WIDE


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

What the fucks. Commercials already fuck!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vickie looking like she just got home from an all lesbian cruise vacation. 



TripleG said:


> Anybody else get the feeling that Truth and Kofi were put together because they are black?


Kendrick and London were unofficially called the Hoodlums. Truth and Kofi are unofficially called the Blacks. At least, that's what the officials are probably calling them behind their backs.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Another break already? Are you fucking shitting me?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Evolution said:


> Truth gave into the jimmies quickly didn't he?


Yep. Never make Vince laugh. Never.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

This is freaking ridiculous. How many commercials were there already?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

God damnit. Another commercial. Why aren't they doing like in the old days, when matches were NOT interrupted by commercials?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Vickie gotta fat ass!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TripleG said:


> Anybody else get the feeling that Truth and Kofi were put together because they are black?


That, and they danced for Vince.


Hotdiggity11 said:


>


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I bloody hate Lawler, in order to captivate me on this match we need JR, Morgan Freeman and Samuel L Jackson on commentary, only then would fucks be given.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Tony Tornado said:


> This is freaking ridiculous. How many commercials were there already?


Don't worry they'll make up for it in recaps of the beginning of RAW in case you forgot what happened an hour ago.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I had been saying this forever. But people wanted a heel Big Show. As a face he was perfectly fine.
> 
> I like how Ziggler and Swag get a rematch before Primo and Epico do.


I think prio and epico will face the winner of that match at no way out.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

There's gotta be better ways to make money than to have 9,000 commercials


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

God I fucking miss WCW so bad.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

CaptainObvious said:


> Remember when R-Truth main evented as a heel? This is why some people should not turn face. He was completely ruined with the turn.


He's got only himself to blame for that. He shouldn't have put himself in a position where he couldn't pass the drug test.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Antho10000 said:


> Da fuck does Vickie have on?


She turned one of the Rock's old Versace shirts from 2000 into a dress. I salute her.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> Who remembers the Bob Holly "Super Heavyweight" gimmick?
> 
> I fucking loved every second of it.


When he and Crash would bring out scales and weigh themselves? :lmao That shit was awesome.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

More commercials now=Less later on


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Sounds like my kind of woman. What school is this?


It was a dude. All girls school. He felt uncomfortable speaking about vaginas and its function.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

If you think the amount of commercial breaks are bad now just wait until the 3 hour show premiers.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

ToxieDogg said:


> ...which is why I've got a problem with pro-Cena crowds. Nothing wrong with people cheering the top face, but when that's ALL they give any noticeable reaction for, it goes a long way towards ruining the atmosphere of the show.
> 
> Sometimes even shit can seem like gold if the crowd seem to be into it.


I agree, but to be fair Cena IS a megastar and people come to the arenas to see him. You could tell they were pumped for him at the start of the show by chanting his name...he didn't show up and isnt even scheduled for a match, Daniel Bryan and CM Punk are in the main event tonight. So far NO sign of Cena. It's not a wise move not to have him on your show like that. I'm not complaining, but it does kinda suck


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

And when we return, the heels will magically have the advantage!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MillionDollarProns said:


> There's gotta be better ways to make money than to have 9,000 commercials


Yeah, having a good wrestling show.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

TJTheGr81 said:


> When he and Crash would bring out scales and weigh themselves? :lmao That shit was awesome.


Crash was just awesome in general. I miss the Hardcore title days with the 24/7 rule.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I totally wouldn't bother with this show if it weren't for this thread


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> WWE: For pete's sakes, I beg you, bring back face Big Show. The guy who will at least only be seen 5 minutes per show, as he quickly squashes someone, smiles, and leaves the ring.


Dude, why? Show is doing great as a heel so far, his promos and presence over the past 2 weeks has been the highlight of Raw for me. He's injecting some intensity and trying to build emotion behind the feud with Cena, the fact that he's coming out and doing some serious heel promos is so refreshing from the Cena comedy bullshit and other terrible promos we usually get. He's trying to make it seem important instead of just the monthly John Cena feud, and I think he's doing great so far. Very entertaining. At least he comes across as being believable and decently convincing, which in today's WWE is a God send.

And they've built him up credibly as a threat-knocks out Cena 2 weeks in a row, he's a 7 foot giant and he's got the heel authority figure on his side backing him up, giving him political power. That's a pretty intimidating force. Let's just hope they don't pull a Lesnar and have Cena get decimated at NWO and then win in 2 minutes to end the feud.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That Sinbad show looks like it has better special effects than Clash of the Titans


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How is a knock into the barricade almost losing the tag titles King?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Any Truth to the Rumor Swagger was drafted to ECW tonight?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> Dude, why? Show is doing great as a heel so far, his promos and presence over the past 2 weeks has been the highlight of Raw for me. He's injecting some intensity and trying to build emotion behind the feud with Cena, the fact that he's coming out and doing some serious heel promos is so refreshing from the Cena comedy bullshit and other terrible promos we usually get. He's trying to make it seem important instead of just the monthly John Cena feud, and I think he's doing great so far. Very entertaining. At least he comes across as being believable and decently convincing, which in today's WWE is a God send.
> 
> And they've built him up credibly as a threat-knocks out Cena 2 weeks in a row, he's a 7 foot giant and he's got the heel authority figure on his side backing him up, giving him political power. That's a pretty intimidating force. Let's just hope they don't pull a Lesnar and have Cena get decimated at NWO and then win in 2 minutes to end the feud.




It's also a gimmick that has been done a thousand times... half of them by Big Show himself.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Trifektah said:


> That Sinbad show looks like it has better special effects than Clash of the Titans


Probably better 3D as well than that abortion.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> It was a dude. All girls school. He felt uncomfortable speaking about vaginas and its function.


Damn, now I'm hot, sweaty, bored, and disappointed.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Vickie has the voice of a goddess.


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

Ziggler and Kofi seem to have great chemistry in the ring together.

I hope one day that they face off in a singles match! That'd be cool and new.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Crash was just awesome in general. I miss the Hardcore title days with the 24/7 rule.


Crash was one of the wrestlers that got me hooked to WWF back in 2000.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That move looked like Truth spinebustered himself.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

jumping reverse sto


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Ziggler/Swagger lost?

No kidding..


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Has anyone noticed that most of WWE tag teams are racial minorities?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

:fpalm:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Swagger/Ziggler once again impress in a losing effort.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow good reaction from the crowd for that win.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

End this boring already...Pointless TV matches that nobody cares about.

More Show mic time please.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

If fuckery had balls, they'd be huge.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

MysticRVD said:


> I totally wouldn't bother with this show if it weren't for this thread


I'm getting that way. (Y)

Seeing other people share my pain on this thread is a lot more entertaining than the show itself at the moment.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The only people less interested than me in tonight's show are the guys who wrote it.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn, Swagger + Ziggler should have won. They're far better.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

FINALLY...DOLPH IS GOING TO AW


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Dissension!


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

no dont disband dont disband!!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Dolph going out on his own! Yes!


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

YES YOU ARE ZIGGLES!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Uh oh, break up can be hard to do!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

YES! Ziggler OUT.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

You are right Dolph, you ARE better then this.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes! It looks like they're finally getting Ziggler on his own.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Zig going solo?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dolph's right. He is better than this.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

You say it like the back of the line is far from the front in the tag division, King.

Ziggler walking off? YES. YES. YES. I'm probably getting too excited, but yay.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Dolph finally leaving? Please yes!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

What the WWE is telling us:

"Oh the heels now have the advantage, which we didn't show you because we felt the need for another commercial break. Thus, any sort of interest and emotion you may have had in the match by watching the babyfaces in trouble has been skipped because we thought it was more important to shill pimple cream and motor oil instead of showing wrestling on a wrestling program."


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hopefully this means a singles run for Ziggler.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, yes you are Ziggler.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Please fucking leave them Ziggler you are better than this


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Panther said:


> Has anyone noticed that most of WWE tag teams are racial minorities?


WWE are subliminally saying that minorities are only worth two big ass pennies. Classy.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WWE decided they were getting too many tag teams so random break up! 

But I pray to GOD that Ziggler is away from Vickie now. Dear God please let that be true!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fin-a-fucking-lly. Ziggler is leaving Vickie.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes dolph you are better then that


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Ziggler push coming up!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Ziggler finally breaking away from Vickie.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

BRODUS!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Yeah, having a good wrestling show.


WHAT BLACK MAGIC ARE YOU THINKING OF, VIRUS21?



SP103 said:


> Any Truth to the Rumor Swagger was drafted to ECW tonight?


ECW?


BRODUS CLAY IS THE BEST WRESTLER EVER. <3


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like it's the beginning of Ziggler's solo run.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

is this what show is really mad about? You know how many people get fired and their co-workers dont give a fuck? Yeh, thats right, alot. This angle is fucking awful.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Brodus Clay v Big Show? Oh lawdy...


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Knock him out Show!


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

a brodus clay Promo!!!!!!!!! thats not about dancing


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

CMojicaAce said:


> Vickie has the voice of a goddess.


She is a goddess, Dhumavati in all aspects.

You may have to google that but I'll give you the brief wiki

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dhumavati


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

BadAss Brodus is so much better.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Watch them forget about Ziggler walking out next week. Like it never even happened. It's happened before.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank god! Dat Zig Zag man is goin straight to the top playa...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*GOT BEEF?!*


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

They're gonna restart this turmoil storyline between Ziggler/Swagger?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're either going to ruin Billy Ziggles some more or will actually push him.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes! Ziggler going,on his own!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Brodus is an actual match. I'm actually interested


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Funkasaurus winning streak ends tonight at least, yay. (Y)


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

:lol Fuck Cena vs. Show. Big Show vs. Brodus Clay to main event No Way Out. Get dem buyrates.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

"Forget about dancing cause after tonight you won't be walking"

Sounds like a great pick up line to use in a club.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ziggler's right... He is better than this. He's one of the top wrestlers on the roster.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait is Brodus actually gonna lose for once?


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

YES ZIGGLER THERE IS A GOD


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Glad Ziggler may be ditching them, and Brodus losing should be nice


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

They are taking the fucking piss with these ad breaks!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Show vs Clay....It better be entertaining.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Clay getting his first defeat?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

It just means that Mason Ryan and Ziggler will group up. Not sure if that will be better than Swagger/Vickie.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Surprised they aren't saving Brodus Clay and Big Show for a Wrestlemania.



*Troll Face*


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh this is just getting fucking ridiculous, how many more fucking breaks in the first hour.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Brodus Clay giving him dat beef.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''I'll give ya something else to cry about.''


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!! I won't speak negatively about this episode of RAW no matter what happens after this. The first step on Ziggler's path to stardom.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Panther said:


> Watch them forget about Ziggler walking out next week. Like it never even happened. It's happened before.


LOL.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Man, what?!?*

lol


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Venomous said:


> Looks like it's the beginning of Ziggler's solo run.


Yeah, Ziggler TURNED HEEL on the heels!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Show/Clay? that's interesting. How they're going to book this? I guess Clay winning by DQ.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And I bet Brodus was 10 times more thug than that when he was Snoop's bodyguard.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

- Are the Usos really the only team with a name? Jesus. 

- Dissension among the shitty ranks! Hope Ziggler doesn't turn face right now, but glad to see he's possibly Rising Above Jobberism.

- I don't know if I want to see Brodus lose now. That was pretty convincing work backstage. Liked the crying line.


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

Probably Ziggler will get Mason Ryan as his body guard. Mason Ryan was his bodyguard in the House Show at Brazil last week.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MillionDollarProns said:


> WHAT BLACK MAGIC ARE YOU THINKING OF, VIRUS21?


Black Magic? I told everybody I was in a dark place when I made that John Cena Voodoo Doll. What do you want from me?!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Taz: omg what Rolph Jigglerz is doing on the impact zone!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Alright. Let's throw in all the commercials we can now, so D-Bry vs Punk is shown uncut! 

What? We can only hope.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

A jobber tag team lost! Who would have thunk it.

At least Ziggler walked away from Vickie.

Who did Santino piss off to get all of this tonight? lol


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> *Man, what?!?*
> 
> lol


Once Nash returns him and DB are gonna team up and run RAW.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Headliner said:


> And I bet Brodus was 10 times more thug than that when he was Snoop's bodyguard.


Snoop now does cooking shows.... just putting it out there.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> It's also a gimmick that has been done a thousand times... half of them by Big Show himself.


And that says something when its being done in this era and its the most interesting thing on the show.

Look at what he said: "You better forget about dancing tonight, Brodus, because after our match, you won't be walking." Just a simple heel line, delivered with some conviction and it makes things interesting. When was the last time we got something serious that didn't sound totally forced, fake and contrived? Months. What do we usually get? Shit comedy and crappy, unbelievable promos. Hence, this is refreshing, even if its been done before.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ok i missed the first 40, i assume nothing of importance happened


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

No other show on television has as many commercial breaks as WWE, none.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Show/Clay? that's interesting. How they're going to book this? I guess Clay winning by DQ.


Goddamn, I should've thought of that before getting too excited by the idea of fucking Brodus actually losing a match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Once Nash returns him and DB are gonna team up and run RAW.


:lol

*MAKE IT HAPPEN, VINCE!*


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

KO Bossy said:


> And that says something when its being done in this era and its the most interesting thing on the show.
> 
> Look at what he said: "You better forget about dancing tonight, Brodus, because after our match, you won't be walking." Just a simple heel line, delivered with some conviction and it makes things interesting. When was the last time we got something serious that didn't sound totally forced, fake and contrived? Months. What do we usually get? Shit comedy and crappy, unbelievable promos. Hence, this is refreshing, even if its been done before.


Lesnar with Cena pissing himself  Also Daniel Bryan promos.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> ok i missed the first 40, i assume nothing of importance happened


Just a bunch of stuff involving Big Show. So no you didn't miss anything important.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> ok i missed the first 40, i assume nothing of importance happened


I envy you.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

gaco said:


> Probably Ziggler will get Mason Ryan as his body guard. Mason Ryan was his bodyguard in the House Show at Brazil last week.


He will. WWE will use Ziggler to push Ryan and then Ryan will turn face again.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Carcass said:


> "Forget about dancing cause after tonight you won't be walking"
> 
> Sounds like a great pick up line to use in a club.


Damn right.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah just don't look at Punk's Twitter page...


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> ok i missed the first 40, i assume nothing of importance happened


Show promo for 15 minutes, santino vs del rio, Del rio sqaushes him, Kofi, Truth vs Ziggles and Swaggels for titles, they retained, commercials, commercials and more commercials, Big show attacked A-Ri backstage, boring crap nothing big missed.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

BIG JOHNNY FUCK YEAH


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

There is hope...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

DON'T BE A BULLY, BE A STAR (Y)

fpalm


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

CMojicaAce said:


> I envy you.


lol that bad huh


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

two mic spots in one hour? oh, wwe, you know exactly what we want.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Can we drop the power chair now?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Do they really have to announce him as the GM of both Raw & SD? Can't they just say "General Manager of the WWE"


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy Fuck balls. Social Fucking Media overload..

Just rename this show Monday Night


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

EVERYONE SHUT THE FUCK UP, DAVID OTUNGA HAS ARRIVED.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

That scooter just makes his character even more.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at the little kids with the no no no signs.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

No heat for johnny. TERRIBLE crowd


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is Mr. Ratings.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Tony Tornado said:


> Damn right.


I prefer, "does this taste like rohypnol to you?" or the old favourite which once actually worked "If you're short of a seat you can use my face.".


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Yeah just don't look at Punk's Twitter page...


Goes to look


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YES!*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Yeah just don't look at Punk's Twitter page...


i don't see anything he might have deleted it, what was it?

also i usually never miss raw so i feel sorry not suffering through what you guys did together  ill make it up next week! by suffering some more!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I see Otunga is rocking his Tennessee Vols colored douche shirt tonight.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Yeah just don't look at Punk's Twitter page...


He's spoiling the show again?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Lesnar with Cena pissing himself  Also Daniel Bryan promos.


Well, that was almost 2 months ago. Still that was a great video. Too bad they killed Brock.

I'd give Bryan more credit if he got more air time on Raw, but his mic work is really solid too. The problem is that they give these guys so little time and instead relegate it to Johnny, Cena and Punk.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Is Otunga sippin on syssurrp?!? He Drinks it a ton


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> That scooter just makes his character even more.


Maybe if the chair leads to Stone Cold running him down in an ATV.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

They waste a cage match on that shit? 

godammitsomuch


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You want proof? BIG JOHNNY'S got proof! :lol


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Tokyo4Life said:


> Is Otunga sippin on syssurrp?!? He Drinks it a ton


He's a pimp, Gin n juice for that fella!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

WWE 13 cover man is Johnny Ace? *facepalm*....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> He's spoiling the show again?


Nope I was referring to WWE boasting about their anti bullying campaign.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

#selling


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow this is complete shit..


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

If they keep that cover im buying the game


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh Yea-
Lesnar doesn't have a part time contract. Does he.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL Johnny Ace WWE 13 cover. Bet he'll get a 100 rating!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I love how Cole and King blatantly laugh at Johnny's botches


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol Big Johnny is a good troll.


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hell I'd still buy it lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'd pay it! [For PS3 of course].


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

WWE13 cover :lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

What a cover!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'd mark for that cover

Still won't be buying it though


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

WWE ATTITUDE? :lmao


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

it actually dosnt look that bad


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I would buy that game with a cover like that. 

WWE 13 ..."Bigger than Pacman"


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

WWE 13 game is looking fun


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Big Johnny is bigger then Pacman.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

that No Way Out main event will be AMAZING! Cant wait for the steel cage match!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Big Johnny is good......and here comes Punk to ruin it


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I'd buy it


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAAAAAAS!!!!* to the cover


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Real cover boy


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Big Johnny on the cover? YES! YES! YES! I'm finally going to buy a WWE games since 2009.


----------



## Bodge (Jan 3, 2012)

JFK on the cover of WWE 13?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And Show/Cena are maineventing the ppv. Amazing.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

They better have that cover or shit is gonna go down.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

WWE 13 will outsell Black ops 2 this year now.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

It'll be bigger than Pacman :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

We really need Eve on the cover...if were going to embody anything


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

No surprises to see Punk interrupting seeing as he's the guy on the actual cover of the game judging by the teaser vid.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Am I seeing things or in the top right hand corner of that box art is the old "WWE Attitude" icon prominent?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cage match? Wow, can Big Show/Cena anymore predictable?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

"That's gonna stick to his pants" :vince2


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Alright. A WWE 13 cover storyline.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This will either be really good...or really really bad. Punk, take your pick.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Ryan said:


> He's a pimp, Gin n juice for that fella!



True dat playa!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"This gonna be bigger than Pac-Man!" Ok, THAT was fucking funny. :lmao :lmao

And oh look, here's Punk to cut ANOTHER promo with Johnny instead of the guy he's feuding with. Joy.

I will say the WWE 13 cover (the real one with Punk) looks sweet.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

im so confuse who is mr "people power" fueding with cena or punk


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

the REVOLUTION IS HERE


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I wonder if Ace plays with Eve's Xbox.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Time for him to be a REBEL...again.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

PLEASE STOP ATTACKING PACMAN ITS LIKE MY FAVORITE GAME EVER


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

chargebeam said:


> Alright. A WWE 13 cover storyline.


Could be worse, they could be feuding over a japanese hair commercial.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Am I seeing things or in the top right hand corner of that box art is the old "WWE Attitude" icon prominent?


It is, and that just makes it even more beautiful. :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The kids then turn to their parents and ask "Mommy. What are testicles?"


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Punk and his cornie shit killing promos again


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

It will be Randy Orton again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That's pretty nice actually.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome cover


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I liked the old cover better.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Guess Punk just happened to have a big banner around!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

nice...but did we have to waste 15 minutes of the fucking show for a video game thats not due out for another 5 months?


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

really all this shit just for a cover


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Not a bad cover


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The cover is prestigious? Really?


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

HOT DAMN NOW THAT'S A COVER! Can't wait for that game to come out.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice of Kane to put Punk on the cover like that.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

the fuck is this? wwe 13 advertising night? I don't give a shit about WWE's shitty game franchises anymore


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

WTF am I watching? Do kids write this shit now?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

No Cena? WTF


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

hahahha randy orton again LOL


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lame I want the johnny cover make a people power edition!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*FUCK THAT.*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Could be worse, they could be feuding over a japanese hair commercial.


Haha! I remember that one.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

:lmao at punk's eve comment


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Ugh,why they still going with this Punk/Laurinaitis shit
Nice cover though


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He called Otunga, Carlton. Wow.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Marking for the cover


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

That's a great cover, but why is half of Punk's face cut off?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Attitude logo? WTF


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

That cover is really sweet, and there's a cock comparison going on


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hmmm, its a decent cover, though Punk's eyes not showing I think takes away from it. Makes it seem like he's not the main focus.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> WTF am I watching? Do kids write this shit now?


Kids would be more inventive


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What happened to him?


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

SVETV988_fan said:


> No Cena? WTF


Lol he didn't even win the cover contest last year against The Rock. You think they're gonna put his lame ass on the cover? You must have been dropped on your head as a child.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Good to see they're keeping this CM Punk/Johnny angle going. I see this gathering heat over a few months and it amalgamating in a match.

Well, it should do...


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Why not show the ps 3 cover too, it would have looked a lot better.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

there the new revolution thing


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Luck is for loosers


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

There was no point to that segment.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Big Johnny should teach selling to Cena.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Amber B said:


> What happened to him?


Vince happened....


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Remember when we had Playboy cover promos? Now, we have video game cover promos.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Size doesn't matter!! Is what Johnny should have said but he's not that creative.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Hmmm, its a decent cover, though Punk's eyes not showing I think takes away from it. Makes it seem like he's not the main focus.


Well its not like he should be...


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

fail kick lol


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

thats it punk, break the speakers behind the cover


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Another break. Fuck this


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

botch on the piece of cardboard.....


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Wasn't a wrestler on the cover last year? And other years? Orton.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

This was an awesome segment.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Vince has to be trolling us with the WWE Attitude logo..


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Big Show/Brodus closing the show? Or the alleged Triple H promo. (There was something on one of the first few pages that hinted at a Trips promo tonight.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Also just noticed that Punk as WWE Champ yet again doesn't get to main event. The damn main event match is going to be Big Show vs Brodus Clay! I don't mind either tbh but the WWE Championship should be the main event.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Alright. Time to sell WWE 12 on eBay before the value goes down.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Punk and Ace interact way too much these days. They don't and never will have the same chemistry that Vince McMahon and Stone Cold did with each other.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

What was the point of that segment? to plug a video game that doesn't come out for 6 months?

Or because they need to waste time because they aren't as creative as they think? I'm gonna go with option B.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

- LOL'd at Big Johnny's Pacman line.

- Nice pop for Punk. Love the guy, but he's coming off as sort of bratty in his promos as of late.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So that whole promo was just a video game commercial, hm.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Can't believe that there's no Cena on the show tonight, what is WWE management thinking!?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Wasn't a wrestler on the cover last year? And other years? Orton.


I think he was refering to Laurinaitis' cover.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

SVETV988_fan said:


> No Cena? WTF


Evertime when you see cena on tv, you cream in your pants.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> *Wasn't a wrestler on the cover last year?* And other years? Orton.


Nope. It was Orton. :bryan2


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Horrible segment. Trying to get some lame sympathy by saying "wrestler" when there was a wrestler on the cover since SVR 2005. At least Show/Clay is the main event, should be interesting match if they're going for a clean finish although I doubt it, but that's Clay's first real opponent.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

SVETV988_fan said:


> Can't believe that there's no Cena on the show tonight, what is WWE management thinking!?


You've got issues.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

i actually lol'd @ "pacman" lmfao. Punk was pretty meh tonight but the unveiling of the cover was cool.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

In regards the the last segment:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

TripleG said:


> The kids then turn to their parents and ask "Mommy. What are testicles?"


so?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

why is there no cena? he's probably gonna run in on big show's match.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Does WWE Video Games carry the Madden Cover curse? 

Then Miz should of been on WWE 12.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Punk vs Bryan next!!! Best in the world! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, best segment of the night is a segment promoting a video game. But fuck it, that was gold. Ace and Punk were great.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Alright. Time to sell WWE 12 on eBay before the value goes down.


Luckily, I sold it after one play.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Haha! I remember that one.


LOL...that really happened?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> What was the point of that segment? to plug a video game that doesn't come out for 6 months?
> 
> Or because they need to waste time because they aren't as creative as they think? I'm gonna go with option B.


There is option C


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> You've got issues.



Why, because I happed to enjoy a certain wrestler? I think you've got butthurt issues.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I dont think the WWE understand that if you keep having these two guys go at it on Raw and SD, no one's gunna give a flying fuck about the feud in 2 weeks.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

ok whats about to happen to fuc up this awesome match


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so..heres whats going to happen...a few minutes of CM/DB...in come Kane swinging a chair...then gives AJ a piledriver all her own..if you know what I mean


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This crowd just doesn't care and I don't blame them. Wait, Kane is now in this feud? Fack!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This crowd is horrible. This crowd is so horrible.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Bryant.

BRYANT.

fpalm dude with misspelled sign.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> i actually lol'd @ "pacman" lmfao. Punk was pretty meh tonight but the unveiling of the cover was cool.


Yeah, so did I. Punk actually had some few good jokes.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Amber do you even like Punk?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

SVETV988_fan said:


> Why, because I happed to enjoy a certain wrestler? I think you've got butthurt issues.


No, because you come off as fucking obsessive over a certain wrestler. There's a difference.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Did Cole say "Punk returned the favor?"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Big Show turns heel for the 80th time and Kane's monster image gets killed for the 80th time. I love that the wheels keep turning for those two. 

DB Vs. Punk is going to be great!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> LOL...that really happened?


A very short segment in 2001 between Tajiri and Booker T. Was funny.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Horrible segment. At least Show/Clay is the main event, should be interesting match if they're going for a clean finish although I doubt it, but that's Clay's first real opponent.


Man, you never wane your opinion on current WWE quality/roster.

Your perseverance is admirable.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

The Botch Master returns!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This will be a good match


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

NathWFC said:


> No, because you come off as fucking obsessive over a certain wrestler. There's a difference.


Yeah, it's pretty creeptastic.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

New Orleans isn't a Bryan friendly city.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Dark_Link said:


> The Botch Master returns!


Sin Cara is on Raw tonight?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So Big Show turns heel for the 80th time and Kane's monster image gets killed for the 80th time. I love that the wheels keep turning for those two.
> 
> *DB Vs. Punk is going to be great!*


Yeah, for 5 minutes, then Kane's gonna interfere.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Man, I love those two wrestlers. I wish they could feud for a whole year.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

7 Months holding the belt. 

Still no Ice Cream Bars.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

guaranteed kane interference in 3 minutes....


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Bryant.
> 
> BRYANT.
> 
> fpalm dude with misspelled sign.


Nah, he came to Raw hoping to see Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why in the world did Punk get off of his Mania diet? No splooging.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fuck, Cole is now going to mention the WWE 13 game at every given opportunity right up until it's released now isn't he? fpalm


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

22-0? I thought Ryback was Goldberg?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OMG! Did somebody actually reference a Win/Loss record with numbers?!?! Somebody actually kept track of how many matches Brodus Clay has won?!?!?! WOW!!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Nah, he came to Raw hoping to see Kobe Bryant.


I guess he figured they were still doing the guest host thing. :lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

knee to the spine, cole? In the old days, we called that move a fucking backbreaker...


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Sin Cara is on Raw tonight?


Naw I was just talking in general.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Punks growing out his hobo beard once more it seems.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Hit the treadmill, Punk. Nice gut.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

kane will user aj to get back at DB.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Amber do you even like Punk?


I appreciate him aesthetically.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Isn't this the 5th Bryan/Punk match this year?
*facepalm*


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Clay is really 22-0?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

AJ is so fucking hot


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Go and fuck off with your ad breaks


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

AJ! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, hello AJ


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Aj with a Punk shirt on..this could get interesting


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Bryant? :kobe3

CRAZY AJ IS THE PERFECT WOMAN IN MY OPINION


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Database error because of......AJ?


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

AJ + Commercial Break = Database Error


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

good match so far


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Swerve is the word.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Dayum, AJ be looking fine.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I want a _Summer of Punk/Bryan/AJ_. Please!


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

that match will end in a dq and kane will beat down on Bryan.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I appreciate him aesthetically.


So what did you mean by 'what happened to you?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Forum crash for AJ with the ripped Punk shirt... ...now I've seen everything.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Big Show vs Brodus Clay the main event?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Yep, swerve coming.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

AJ looks like 16 year old Jail bait.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Please don't bring Kane into their PPV match..


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Swerve is the word.












It's either Grease or the Bird that is indeed the word!


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

Creative writer 1: So, what should we do when the punk/db match starts getting good?
Creative writer 2: Keep it going, the fans will appreciate that more than anything.
Vince: We will go to a commercial as usual. No reason to break the streak.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

TripleG said:


> The kids then turn to their parents and ask "Mommy. What are testicles?"


Those must be some dumb ass kids to not know what testicles are.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This is better than a Kane interference.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> I want a _Summer of Punk/Bryan/AJ_. Please!


Just expect Triple H to bury them when its over


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> Forum crash for AJ with the ripped Punk shirt... ...now I've seen everything.


 Have you seen a man eat his own head?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

AJ's really cute. The crazy ones always are.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The-Rock-Says said:


> So what did you mean by 'what happened to you?


His complacency (whackness) over the last few months has been disappointing.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

I think if AJ approached me with those fucking puppy dog eyes I would jizz on myself.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Punk should of brought a bottle of Jack Daniels and a Brazilian Flag to the ring. 
Just for Shoots and giggles.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Bryant? :kobe3
> 
> CRAZY AJ IS THE PERFECT WOMAN IN MY OPINION


Maybe it's a reference to Daniel Bryan raping AJ. :artest2


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

DAMN, just lost my ebay auction I was watching.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just the way you like 'em, Lawler.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Now I can't stop imagining AJ psycho fangirling over other wrestlers. Like imagine her coming out in Cena's green Yoshi the dinosaur attire. :lmao


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I'm 100% sure Daniel Bryan can take CM Punk in a real fight, and as in take I mean if nobody stepped in Punk would be dead.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I'm 100% sure Daniel Bryan can take CM Punk in a real fight.


He can probably take most of the roster in a real fight.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Tony Tornado said:


> Those must be some dumb ass kids to not know what testicles are.


Public school, amirite?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

AJ <3


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I never thought I'd hear all those Little Jimmy's chanting Punk's name. It's practically hysterical.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The younger the better for Lawler. I bet Lawler lives close to the high schools. Perfect for creeping.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I'm 100% sure Daniel Bryan can take CM Punk in a real fight, and as in take I mean if nobody stepped in Punk would be dead.


The guy that regularly trains in MMA can beat someone in a real fight?

You don't say!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

AJ has a thing for Indie guys who make it big.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

somebody turn off the commentator button


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

GODDAMMIT I CAN'T STOP STARING AT AJ. 

Cole, don't ask Lawler anything about women. That's a can of worms you don't want open.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Steve. said:


> Have you seen a man eat his own head?












Though I appreciate the Team America reference.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I would pay good money to do ANYTHING with AJ. Even if all we did together was her read IRS forms aloud to me I'd still be able to YOU KNOW WHAT


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Did Jerry Lawler say he's never been kicked to the curb by a female?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

AJ shops at Hot Topic


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Great match so far.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Great match.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Crowd is completely dead.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i dont know who the WWE thinks theyre fooling with the AJ shit...we all know she isnt actually gunna wind up with punk here. Unless of course they use her to turn punk heel and d-bry face


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ryan said:


> Though I appreciate the Team America reference.


The Fuck?


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Amazing match+Hot AJ


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

We need a YOU'RE BOTH AWESOME chant. This crowd shows no respect for great wrestling.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

MillionDollarProns said:


> I would pay good money to do ANYTHING with AJ. Even if all we did together was her read IRS forms aloud to me I'd still be able to YOU KNOW WHAT


That's some fetish... I'd be worried about Papercuts in bad locations..


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Bryan making Punk look very average imo


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Good Job camera man!


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

cole and king are killing this match for me


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rock316AE said:


> Crowd is completely dead.


lol, they seem fine to me. Typical comment from you though.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Crowd is completely dead.


Seriously, I know you're a troll and everything; I get that. But not EVERY thing is about how others react to something. Why do you only enjoy something if others enjoy it?

Besides, the crowd isn't dead.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL SWERVE IS HERE!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SWERVE O'CLOCK


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> Did Jerry Lawler say he's never been kicked to the curb by a female?


* legal female


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

YES!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Falkono said:


> Punk making Bryan look very average imo


Fixed.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

also, i must be the only guy on this forum not fawning over AJ. I guess I just prefer my girls to not look like a 12 year old boy, and weigh more than 95 lbs...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ah, the seldomly used (in the modern era) removed turnbuckle cover.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

What's up with these indie guys using kick pads, you notice that?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

yes yes yes yes yes yes


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was basically clean. Stupid commentators trying to say AJ interfered.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good match, but nowhere near their Over the Limit match or their previous TV encounters.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Amazing match

AJ Screwing Punk


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

WHAT!? OH SHIT!!

Oh it's a non-title match.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

OH EM GEE AJ is Hawt


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Couch said:


> The guy that regularly trains in MMA can beat someone in a real fight?
> 
> You don't say!


Punk just doesn't have the build or energy of somebody that can hurt somebody. Daniel Bryan does or at least enough to whoop Punk. I wouldn't go as far as to say Bryan can take somebody Kanes size though.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Wasn't expecting that. Good match. 

Shouldn't be giving that kind of stuff away on free TV too much though.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

HEY! It's the black WE HATE CENA guy!!!


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

exposed turnbuckle 987-0


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

There he is.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Sometimes I feel like they book a Bryan/Punk match just to please the IWC. It works though.

Kane's appearance was expected, tbh.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

SWERVE!!! A.J is with Kane


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This bitch is going to end up with Kane.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Crowd is completely dead.


You only hear what you wanna hear. LOL


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Rock316AE isn't a troll.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

And cue the big red shit idiot to ruin what was an enjoyable moment for DB...damn you


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why is Kane involved in this? The WWE just doesn't give a shit about Bryan, Punk, or the WWE title.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

So...yeah, I guess NWO'll be a triple threat. I'm cool with this.

DAT AJ SMIRK. MYGAWD.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AJ was having a difficult time controlling herself after watching Punk use that chair.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

AJ Lee is the cutest 16 year old girl in WWE history!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So just as they give Bryan some momentum, they take it away in a heartbeat and then have Punk beat the shit out of the guy that beat the shit out of Bryan. 

Built up heels! Who needs 'em?!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wow AJ has a great "wreck me" look!


----------



## lidojack (Jan 3, 2012)

Punk and Bryan just had ANOTHER great match, why are the involving Kane? :sad:


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Carcass said:


> Fixed.


Seriously you think Punk looked better then Bryan there?

The more I see Bryan wrestle the more I believe he is by far the best wrestler in the WWE right now. Punk isn't anywhere near his level.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

AJ's looking like "Punk, you gonna lick this pussy tonight."


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

AJ's definitely become the hottest Divas of all time.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome match. Bryan/Punk/AJ/Kane, greatest story in wrestling today!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Rock316AE isn't a troll.


It's my genuine opinion that he is. He does nothing but talk about ratings and stars, so much so that it's like he's going so far in the joke in some post modern commentary on the wrestling fan of today. I think he actually does like CM Punk.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AJ is probably wild as shit in the sack. Gotta watch out for those skinny ones that like to be tossed around.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Punk has already banged AJ

Somewhere Jay Lethal is crying


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> Sometimes I feel like they book a Bryan/Punk match just to please the IWC. It works though.
> 
> Kane's appearance was expected, tbh.


 ya its funny the IWC seem to neglect the other great talents like christian orton ziggler rhodes and others and just focus on brya/punk


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Somebody backstage is masturbating furiously to this AJ Lee is crazy story line.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

AJ looked so hot there fuck.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> This bitch is going to end up with Kane.


Could AJ's tiny frame even handle being impregnated with Kane's demon spawn?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

AJ is too damn hot. DAYUM!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Falkono said:


> Seriously you think Punk looked better then Bryan there?
> 
> The more I see Bryan wrestle the more I believe he is by far the best wrestler in the WWE right now. Punk isn't anywhere near his level.


I think he means that Punk dragged Bryan down.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Carcass said:


> AJ's definitely become the hottest Divas of all time.


....wat?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Kane needs to fuck off.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Headliner said:


> AJ is probably wild as shit in the sack. Gotta watch out for those skinny ones that like to be tossed around.


I felt the same way about Christy Hemme


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Falkono said:


> Seriously you think Punk looked better then Bryan there?
> 
> The more I see Bryan wrestle the more I believe he is by far the best wrestler in the WWE right now. Punk isn't anywhere near his level.


Whoops I guess I misunderstood your post. I thought you were saying DB was bringing down the match quality and making it average, not that he was outclassing Punk and making him look average in comparison. My bad.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Meanwhile over in real sports land...

Celtics have had 4 Technical Fouls called on them. #NoBias

62-56 Heat.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

AJ getting pregnant and we have a Maury show on who is the father, Punk, Bryan, or Kane?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Wait ! Ziggler is turning on Vickie?! Best Raw ever.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

- That WWE Attitude logo is a disgrace.

- Who would've thought we'd get a good, long Punk/Bryan match on a Raw no one was looking forward to? 8)

- What kind of shitty play-by-play commentator couldn't call a fisherman suplex at OTL or a northern lights suplex tonight? Why Cole, of course. The next generation of fans is going to have no idea what any of these moves are called. Glad I grew up on McMahon and JR.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh and what the fuck, Dominoes pizza? They advertise "if youre good at our iPad pizza making game, we'll hire you as a pizza chef!"

Note to dominoes: If I can afford a fucking iPad, chances are I dont need a job making pizza for 7.50 an hour...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Keep Kane out of this storyline please. I wanna see Bryan vs Punk with AJ at ringside at NWO. No more, no less!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> ....wat?


She obviously has multiple personalities hence the pluralized version of Diva in that post.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Tedious said:


> It's my genuine opinion that he is. He does nothing but talk about ratings and stars, so much so that it's like he's going so far in the joke in some post modern commentary on the wrestling fan of today. I think he actually does like CM Punk.


And? Dude's just into that shit. I fail to see how that makes him a troll.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm hoping that the guys losing their shit over AJ are from the age of 15 to _at least _ 26. Anything after that and I'm looking at you crazy right now.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a feeling that they are going to have Kane kidnap AJ, then Bryan and Punk will both try to play hero to save AJ.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Great segment. Still hope this doesn't continue past NWO. Punk needs to move on to something more serious.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Another good segment. CM Punk may not bring the "RATINGS!!!" (I don't believe in that theory by the way) but he definitely brings the best segments on RAW, every single week. He is quality.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ:yum:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm okay with Kane as a meaningless third wheel fall guy as long as the Bryan/Punk thing gets a satisfactory conclusion. Which means Kane will more than likely win the belt, and feud with Brodus.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

If this isn't going in the direction of a AJ Lee is pregnant story line then WWE has obviously changed their mind and decided to swerve us because we know too much.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> Could AJ's tiny frame even handle being impregnated with Kane's demon spawn?


Needs more Snitsky...


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Tedious said:


> It's my genuine opinion that he is. He does nothing but talk about ratings and stars, so much so that it's like he's going so far in the joke in some post modern commentary on the wrestling fan of today. I think he actually does like CM Punk.


Yep, I think he only "likes" established Main Eventers, Big Guys & Legends of the past. Most of his opinions don't seem very authentic to me.

If Cena & Punk never dissed The Rock in past interviews, I guarantee he'd be marking for them. Especially Cena.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So just as they give Bryan some momentum, they take it away in a heartbeat and then have Punk beat the shit out of the guy that beat the shit out of Bryan.
> 
> Built up heels! Who needs 'em?!


WWE gave up building heels a long time ago.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Headliner said:


> AJ is probably wild as shit in the sack. Gotta watch out for those *skinny ones that like to be tossed around.*


Skinny and likes to be tossed around? AJ is my penis?


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

AJ: U wanna lick this p*ssy?
Punk: No
AJ: U gon learn today!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Tedious said:


> It's my genuine opinion that he is. He does nothing but talk about ratings and stars, so much so that it's like he's going so far in the joke in some post modern commentary on the wrestling fan of today. I think he actually does like CM Punk.


Yes, trolls make threads like the Ric Flair Vs Eric Bischoff thread like he did.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

there should be another thread for people who watch this on dvr


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

CAPTAIN CHARISMA!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

virus21 said:


> I felt the same way about Christy Hemme


christy hemme wasnt some small, skinny 5'1" girl...


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

CHRISTIAN!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

For a Raw match it was great, AJ played the hot, seductive crazy chick well at ringside, especially with the facials. Not surprised Kane showed up but if he's in the title match he's gonna bring it down.

Christian got a pop!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Christian Coalition! #onemorematch


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I actually hope they do a Kane/AJ storyline just for the shits and giggles. It's about time Kane impregnates a bitch.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey it's no personality face Christian!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> And? Dude's just into that shit. I fail to see how that makes him a troll.


Trolls dedicate their account to pissing people off. That's what he does. I fail to see how you accept my point as true, yet still say he isn't a troll. What is he then?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

The GOAT!

Christian!

Oh my god!

I'm a straight guy but I would marry the GOAT.

:kobe


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol crowd doesn't know whether to cheer or boo Christian, confusion on whether he's heel/face.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> oh and what the fuck, Dominoes pizza? They advertise "if youre good at our iPad pizza making game, we'll hire you as a pizza chef!"
> 
> Note to dominoes: If I can afford a fucking iPad, chances are I dont need a job making pizza for 7.50 an hour...


I read hundreds of resumes a year for my job-and I can't tell you how fucking hilarious every time I see someone who lists Domino's as a past job.

And they Spell it "Dominoes". YOU FUCKING LOOKED AT THE BOXES EVERY FUCKING DAY. 

Resume. Failboat.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

deadman18 said:


> AJ: U wanna lick this p*ssy?
> Punk: No
> AJ: U gon learn today!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using VerticalSports.Com App


Kevin Hart.:lmao


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

cody/christan awesome fued


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh my...the Jericho thing is a fucking work?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Give Christian mic time dammit

At least he's going to squash Miz lol. CHRISTIAN BEAT A WM MAIN EVENTER FUCK YEAH


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

WWE getting a few web hits from the Jericho incident at least.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I wish he could use his line when he was IC champion in 2003. _Excuse-me!! Intercontinental champion over here!_


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Once Christian is done with Rhodes, The Miz would be a good feud for him. It would help get The Miz back on track.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

The crowd died again! WTF


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

deadman18 said:


> AJ: U wanna lick this p*ssy?
> Punk: No
> AJ: U gon learn today!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using VerticalSports.Com App


Oh my fucking god. :lmao

Alrite, alrite, alriiiiiiite.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

man that belt has so much value now with christian now, I still don't understand wtf was the point of putting it on big show.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

HE CAME TO JOB!!!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Trolls dedicate their account to pissing people off. That's what he does. I fail to see how you accept my point as true, yet still say he isn't a troll. What is he then?


Its only pissing you off because hes very opinionated towards your favorites. He doesn't like Punk and others? Oh well, big deal.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

The most must-see jobber in WWE history.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lawler probably doesn't even know what happened with Jericho.

FUCKING THANK YOU CODY. WHO CARES?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Trolls dedicate their account to pissing people off. That's what he does. I fail to see how you accept my point as true, yet still say he isn't a troll. What is he then?


Jesus.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

(q-DoGg) said:


> there should be another thread for people who watch this on dvr


Man the fuck up, even if I watch in the morning I read along with this thread.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

The Miz jobbing to Christian lol? Two years ago Christian would have been jobbing to Miz. Oh the irony.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

Classic


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Kevin Hart.:lmao


I watched that exact show this afternoon.

:lmao

The way my bank account is set up....


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

attitudEra said:


> man that belt has so much value now with christian now, I still don't understand wtf was the point of putting it on big show.


Kill any momentum Cody had and give Show a meaningless WM moment.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

When is Coral going to show up as Miz's manager? That'll get him back in the main event.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This match is boring.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes, cody spent 9 months with the title, but how many fucking times did he defend it?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm Jerry Lawler fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

remember when Cole used to rub one out when the Miz was around...


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

leon79 said:


> I watched that exact show this afternoon.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> The way my bank account is set up....


Alright Alright Alright.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I actually hope they do a Kane/AJ storyline just for the shits and giggles. It's about time Kane impregnates a bitch.


I can see them coming out with a DVD of Kane's past loves and the stories behind each. They can call it "Kane You Feel the Love Tonight."


All credit for this idea goes to John Pollock of the Fight Network and Live Audio Wrestling.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

The Miz has fallen so low that I didn't even realize he was in the match until 5 minutes in....wow


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Did Cody call Miz dangerous?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

leon79 said:


> I watched that exact show this afternoon.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> The way my bank account is set up....


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Unless I missed it when switching back and forth from the Basketball game-

I'm pretty shocked they haven't mentioned the Jericho incident.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> I can see them coming out with a DVD of Kane's past loves and the stories behind each. *They can call it "Kane You Feel the Love Tonight."*
> 
> 
> All credit for this idea goes to John Pollock of the Fight Network and Live Audio Wrestling.


They can call it "Kane You Feel the Love Tonight."
They can call it "Kane You Feel the Love Tonight."
They can call it "Kane You Feel the Love Tonight."

I can't. :lmao


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Such a shame how the Miz has been used for the last year now. Dude was cutting the best promos in the company since 2009 and now he's barely allowed to talk aside from saying the same old formulaic, boring shit.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Unprettier!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Fuck, Cody is sucking on commentary. Cole and Lawler seem to not know how to respond on his remarks, he's like a conversation killer.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Christian beat the WM27 main event winner!

I don't give a fuck if he's irrelevant


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

the fuck is killswitch? have I been smoking crack the past 13 or so years or wasn't it called the "Impaler" or something like that?


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

It's hard to believe Miz was actually in a WM main event with Cena and The Rock as guest. Amazing how far he's fallen.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm so glad Christian's the IC champ. He's actually gonna be winning matches now.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Is Teddy Long wearing women's underwear too...


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

What the fuck is with AJ?

Bitch wearing my man's shirt?


Get the fuck out, you 10 year old boy.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Christian going to confront Punk for beating the shit out of him and putting him on the shelf? 


Oh and a PRIVATE conversation infront of a camera. WWE strikes again!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Intestinal fortitude, David. FIND IT.

Yes


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Ace bitched out Otunga


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


>


You are officially the GOAT Admin.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

attitudEra said:


> the fuck is killswitch? have I been smoking crack the past 13 or so years or wasn't it called the "Impaler" or something like that?


You've been on crack. Impaler was a type of DDT used by Edge.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Johnny ace trying to be Vince.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lawler's commentary was so appalling Cody walked out. 

STUPID EVE. OTUNGA HAS HIS COFFEE ON HIM ALL DAY ERRY DAY.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I know everyone's about the bowtie, but Otunga really rocks the fuck out of the argyle.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

terrible acting by eve. Who the fuck swigs what they presume to be a HOT cup of coffee?


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

lol iced coffee


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Eve spits....


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Eve <3


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow what in the slave hell is Teddy wearing? :lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Way to tell 'em, Funkman! Tell Otunga to find his nuts!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes, let's dress up the old black guy in a maid outfit, spit coffee on him and just flat out embarrass him in the process.:lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It's iced coffee ROFL 

WTF was that?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I like Teddy in the maid role.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> What the fuck is with AJ?
> 
> Bitch wearing my man's shirt?
> 
> ...


I love you.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

She didn't ask for Iced Coffee Teddy. 

And I'm pretty sure spitting coffee and yelling "Its cold" is more a sign of Torette's syndrome rather than being evil.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The ECW champion....... I mean the Intercontinental Champion, Christian.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

3-hour RAW = more Big Show segments!!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The fuck? Busta Rhymes in Raw's 1000th episode promo?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol playa: is supposed to be cold is ice coffee!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Is Michael Hayes booking this Teddy Long angle?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

BrokenWater said:


> Eve spits....


I always figured she'd gargle.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Is Christian going to confront Punk for beating the shit out of him and putting him on the shelf?


We're supposed to forget that happened.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> What the fuck is with AJ?
> 
> Bitch wearing my man's shirt?
> 
> ...


Haters gonna hate


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

this Raws isn't that bad. It helps with the wrestling matches.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

This commercial is weird because the asian girl turns into a white woman...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Is Michael Hayes booking this Teddy Long angle?











Damn


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

The rating for tonight's Raw will be below 3.0.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ice Coffee is now trending on Twitter...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> 3-hour RAW = more Big Show segments!!!


And ads and recaps and Cena propganda



Ryan said:


> I always figured she'd gargle.


Oh come on, she swallows


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Eve Sucks Fire her Bull Shit


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Ice Coffee is now trending on Twitter...


Shut up Michael Cole.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Ryan said:


> You've been on crack. Impaler was a type of DDT used by Edge.


It was called the unprettier. I kinda like that name more than kill switch


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

I like how one guy laughed extra loud at "in 10-20 years I might want to retire". I hope it was one of the crew.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Ryan said:


> You've been on crack. Impaler was a type of DDT used by Edge.


Christian's finisher was actually called the Impaler back when he was in The Brood with Edge and Gangrel.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

ADR to interfere in Otunga v.s sheamus....sheamus still wins though


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Christian has a couple of moves that would be consider finishers.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Just gotta say, this is the quietest live Raw thread I've seen in a long time, it's usually around page 130 by now.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Yes, let's dress up the old black guy in a maid outfit, spit coffee on him and just flat out embarrass him in the process.:lol


If they referred to him as 'mammy' or 'porter' while in that dress, then we can really hammer in the racism factor.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

boo miz


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Just gotta say, this is the quietest live Raw thread I've seen in a long time, it's usually around page 130 by now.


Because people have given up on this shit.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Miz to get fired tonight...have fun shooting the Marine 3 bro.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz is fed to Orton.:lol


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

What chants?

Fuck off New Orleans.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How does Miz not have an Ironclad contract? What is the difference between an Ironclad contract and a non-ironclad one?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

The Miz to take the place of Y2J!!!

EDIT: NVM just a burial


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It left with Maryse.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

i guess miz is a good jerico sub


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Knowing that nobody Christian ever feuded with on ECW when he was champion ever became anything it's safe to say that Rhodes will get no better out of this feud.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Ok, That's it. AJ is by far the hottest diva on the roster.*

Step aside eve, you have just got dethroned.

Holy jesus is AJ hot or what tonight. :cool2:cool2

Might also be the cutest girl on the roster as well, 10/10


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Just what the show needed.......Ughton


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What are they doing to this guy? Just... why?


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

arrive RKO leave.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

That was a nice one


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Ryan said:


> You've been on crack. Impaler was a type of DDT used by Edge.


that's right lol, nevermind it was called the "unprettier", it was called "impaler" when he was in TNA, when they change it?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ToxieDogg said:


> Christian's finisher was actually called the Impaler back when he was in The Brood with Edge and Gangrel.


But they had to change it as Gangrels finisher had the same name.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Miz buried twice in one night :|


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks like Orton/The Miz feud is on.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I never thought I'd get excited to see Orton come out and RKO someone.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

official bury


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

What the hell was that?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

BERRIED


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Why because you're garbage because you're boring because you a jobber and just got RKO by boreton.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

ARRIVE
RKO
LEAVE


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

bellied


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

So...Jericho's just not going to be mentioned at all, and Orton starts a completely random feud with Miz to make up for Jericho not being there? WTF?


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

I guess Christian's "one more match" got passed to Miz now. Never was a big fan of Miz but this is just sad.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Just gotta say, this is the quietest live Raw thread I've seen in a long time, it's usually around page 130 by now.


you missed it a couple weeks back, hour 2 was almost over and the thread was sitting at 90 pages...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ziggler already back with Vickie. LOL!!!


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow poor Miz, he is a complete joke now.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Orton vs. Ziggler at No Way Out?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so The Mis vs Orton at no way out?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Dolph to take Y2Js place!!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree with that man's sign. WE WANT REGAL.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So why did Orton just do that?


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Vickie looking smokin' as usual (Y)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> Miz to get fired tonight...have fun shooting the Marine 3 bro.


He'll have more fun making it than people will have watching it. All 4 of them


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Ryan said:


> Just gotta say, this is the quietest live Raw thread I've seen in a long time, it's usually around page 130 by now.


Product is terrible. Just got home and I don't even feel like watching the end of the show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Alrighty then.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, at least Randy's good at getting Miz out of the ring.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was a goofy segment overall.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

For all those wondering why the Miz is 'treated like shit', well, that segment was a great reason why.

I guess we are getting a Miz vs Orton angle while Jericho is gone? Great...more stale than a factory of bread crumbs.

I agree with you Dolph, you need to ditch Swagger and get out there on your own. More matches with you and Orton would be great.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Ziggler is going solo. Excellent.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Ryan said:


> Just gotta say, this is the quietest live Raw thread I've seen in a long time, it's usually around page 130 by now.


It matches tonight's RAW crowd.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't tell me they're doing a undefeated Goldberg like streak with Brodus Clay.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I just noticed there's like no pages. It's cause last Raw sucked cock.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

LOVE HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIM!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Jericho getting suspended may be the best thing that could happen for Ziggler's career at this point.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

king, shut yo bitch ass up.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh fuck you, WWE..."heres more shit we're gunna throw at you so you like him!"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ah fuck. More force-feeding Cena shit.


KO Bossy said:


> If they referred to him as 'mammy' or 'porter' while in that dress, then we can really hammer in the racism factor.


I really, really hope they do.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

John Cena is GOD and you must love him!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Brodus Clay is maineventing RAW, but the WWE Champion (or the World Heavyweight Champion) isn't.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

ugh


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

#JohnsPatriotism


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So why did Orton just do that?


The voices.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

fpalm More Cena crap.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

If there isn't some sort of reference to a taser in this match tonight I'll be disappointed.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

These aren't Cena's opinion, he is reading this!!!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

ToxieDogg said:


> So...Jericho's just not going to be mentioned at all, and Orton starts a completely random feud with Miz to make up for Jericho not being there? WTF?


They mentioned Jericho's incident before the Christian match.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Who gives a flying fuck what Cena thinks about Memorial Day!?!?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh God fucking damn it...


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

And changing the channel


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Fuck you Cena I fucking loathe you.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Change the channel


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Ziggler is going solo. Excellent.


still with Vickie though


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

OH FOR GOD'S SAKE. John Cena's the only guy in WWE who supports the troops?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

So Memorial day is a day for the WWE to put Cena over more


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh goody, a Cena feel-good segment!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Did Orton really just come out to rev up the crowd? lol.

More Ziggler screen time! I seriously hope they're going to go through with pushing Ziggler this time.

Oh boy, Cena propaganda time! I'm all for patriotism on Memorial Day, but does it have to be JUST Cena delivering the message?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Just turned it to the Heat game....thanks, WWE


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh fuck off and die Cena you ass kissing cunt.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

HEY GUESS WHOS STUPID FUCKIN VINGETTE JUST GOT MUTED ON MY TELEVISION!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

If you boo Cena, you're booing AMERICA.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao They really have nothing for Orton, do they?



dan the marino said:


> If you boo Cena, you're booing AMERICA.


:lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Fuck off with this shit


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

John Cena, please don't boo him. He's the embodiment of American patriotism.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Amazing montage, I am a little tear eyed.. not gonna lie.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh fuck off WWE, I assume the majority of Americans, let alone the rest of us don't give a fuck about the US Army.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I figured Orton would insert himself into the Del Rio/Sheamus match. This could be really good for the Miz if it happens.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I just switched over to MLB Network.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Ziggler should sign with AW and be the main guy on that stable. Primo & Epico for Tag title; Mason Ryan for US title and Dolph Ziggler for the WWE title.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Modern said:


> Jericho getting suspended may be the best thing that could happen for Ziggler's career at this point.


No it isn't. He's gonna end up feuding with Orton and losing to him for the millionth time.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So why did Orton just do that?


'Cos he was meant to be feuding with Jericho and now Jericho's not there, and WWE seemingly don't want to acknowledge the 'incident'...Orton needs somebody to feud with for the PPV so random attack time! fpalm fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

See, Cena loves the armed forces. And dying kids. So you have to love him or you have no soul and are a traitor. We fucking get it WWE.

And WWE, if you truly love them then why the hell is the Miz in Marine 3?


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

John Cena (Y)

That's my patriot :batista3


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

USA USA USA USA USA USA


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

dan the marino said:


> If you boo Cena, you're booing AMERICA.


Booooo


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

Is it over yet? Can I flip back? It's a commercial on the damn Miami and Boston game and I hate commercials but not as much as I hate Cena.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hypocritical Cena:

Badmouths Rock for appearing via satellite

JOHN CENA, now with a prerecorded message.

Man that was just ripe with patriotic bullshit. USA #1 and all that crap.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

dan the marino said:


> If you boo Cena, you're booing AMERICA.


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

IF YOU HATE JOHN CENA YOU HATE AMERICA! YOU'RE ALL COMMUNIST SOCIALIST FASCIST TOTALITARIAN LIBERAL MARXIST AMERICAN HATING DOUCHEBAGS


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Oh fuck off WWE, I assume the majority of Americans, let alone the rest of us don't give a fuck about the US Army.


Speak for yourself, they're the ones defending your ass.

You don't have to like it but at least respect it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The weird patriotism fetish that's so rampant in America scares the living fuck outta me.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

We go from a USA chant to them bringing Sheamus out next.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Awwww, look at everyone in Cenation doing awful looking salutes. I especially liked the one with the mohawk!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

If you hate on Cena your hating on your own country. fpalm at WWE and their bullshit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's thinking, "Do....do I have to carry around this shit? It looks ridiculous"


----------



## brandon6317 (May 24, 2011)

bryan and punk for title next week


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

Carcass said:


> No it isn't. He's gonna end up feuding with Orton and losing to him for the millionth time.


 Orton has lost plenty putting gys over so if they are building toward a orton sheamus feud he does need some wins


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Fuck john cena and his speech.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Quite handy that there was someone there to hand the soldier a WWE title. Maybe I'm just being cynical.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Oh fuck off WWE, I assume the majority of Americans, let alone the rest of us don't give a fuck about the US Army.


You're lucky Japan was stupid enough to poke the bear during WW2 buddy...


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan followed by Christian vs Miz = Poor viewership.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

20 minutes until Cena interferes in the Show/Brodus match so neither guy has to job.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Couch said:


> Speak for yourself, they're the ones defending your ass.
> 
> You don't have to like it but at least respect it.


I'm pretty sure we can take care of ourself


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

I can't believe Show v. Brodus is the main event..


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Why doesn't WWE just put Cena in a Jesus costume and get it over with


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> See, Cena loves the armed forces. And dying kids. So you have to love him or you have no soul and are a traitor. We fucking get it WWE.


Every time somebody boos Cena, a kitten dies. Think of the kittens.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

JCrusher said:


> Orton has lost plenty putting gys over so if they are building toward a orton sheamus feud he does need some wins


Then hopefully they use guys like the Miz instead.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yay! America is the greatest country in the world. Yay! No other country is as special as ours Yay!

Give me a break.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Are you guys this fuckinh retarded? Seriously...

It's a holiday in the US to support vets and you guys say no one cares about the army or it's patriotic bullshit? Unbelievable.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SVETV988_fan said:


> Amazing montage, I am a little tear eyed.. not gonna lie.


You'd get teary-eyed over a Cena voiceover of him taking a dump.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Ah fuck. More force-feeding Cena shit.
> I really, really hope they do.


A possible revival of "Haterade" Teddy Long? I wouldn't say no.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Finally no more Ziggler and Swagger!! (wait...this is the WWE). Have come I have a strange feeling Clay will win tonight in some stupid way?


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

WWE patriotic Propaganda..


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Carcass said:


> No it isn't. He's gonna end up feuding with Orton and losing to him for the millionth time.


I don't know. I could see Orton putting Ziggler over. If not by actual victories, by at least having him look strong enough so he can move up the card.

Or am I being too optimistic?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

SP103 said:


> You're lucky Japan was stupid enough to poke the bear during WW2 buddy...


I'm not against the military, I just don't want it rammed down my throat during an "entertainment" program.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

What WWE did with Cena in that segment was just wrong. Just another example of an attempt to manipulate how we react to wrestlers especially Cena. Earth to WWE: We are not stupid. We can make up our own minds and see through the bullshit.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

For real every time Cena does an American vingette I draft plans to reform the confederacy


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Why in the hell should I care what John Cena thinks about a holiday I get mixed up with the other Holiday that's basically the same holiday? I do not care what John Cena thinks about our servicemen. I do not care what John Cena thinks about...well pretty much anything.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

With all this excitement on RAW tonight I can't wait till they go three hours they have so much to do and put on a great show!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KO Bossy said:


> A possible revival of "Haterade" Teddy Long? I wouldn't say no.


Teddy Long slipping up and calling someone a cracker would be the greatest thing. Think of the way he talks, and the tone he talks in, then imagine it. It sounds like some shit he use to say all the time back in the day.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I bet Kane vs Punk won't be the ME of SD.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

:jordan


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

> If you hate Cena, you're hating on your own country.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

This is getting desperate.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

ToxieDogg said:


> 'Cos he was meant to be feuding with Jericho and now Jericho's not there, and WWE seemingly don't want to acknowledge the 'incident'...Orton needs somebody to feud with for the PPV so random attack time! fpalm fpalm


I repeat -- THE WWE ACKNOWLEDGED THE INCIDENT BEFORE THE CHRISTIAN MATCH.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Ryan said:


> I'm pretty sure we can take care of ourself


Why has the UK had to call on the US armed forces on more than one occasion?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

WWE is actually willing to go this far to try and get people to cheer for Cena.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks like Dolph may be dumping Swagless, can I get a hallelujah?

Oh and where is Lard Tensai tonight? lol if they're dropping him already.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

First time in 8 years the WWE Championship will be decided on Smackdown? That can't be right especially if you consider the WWE Championship was exclusive to Smackdown a couple of times and not too long ago.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

This match and big show vs Brodus... Damn wwe is spoiling us with in ring action tonight! :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Y2Raven said:


> WWE is actually willing to go this far to try and get people to cheer for Cena.


Thanks a lot. You just made me miss SoA


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I actually give David "Dax" Otunga props. He was with Jennifer Hudson when she was large and in charge.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Shame-us!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

These videos of Cena are working.

He's being less and less booed these days. There working.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Looks like Otunga got into Randy Orton's baby oil.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

He goin get raped.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Is it me or does Otunga's hair look weird and patchy tonight? Sort of like the worst fade ever..

Not only that but his face looks busted up.


----------



## therealECW'92-2001 (Jan 12, 2012)

stereo73 said:


> Yay! America is the greatest country in the world. Yay! No other country is as special as ours Yay!
> 
> Give me a break.


You fucking pussies from accross the seas, go to bed or suck your bf's cock.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

If Kane wins the title, the internet will close for the weekend.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Looks like Otunga got into Randy Orton's baby oil.


Literally. Like into a bath of it.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

why is this match on during the main event slot? there's 10 minutes left on the show ffs...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

will94 said:


> I repeat -- THE WWE ACKNOWLEDGED THE INCIDENT BEFORE THE CHRISTIAN MATCH.


They did?  Sorry.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Kane will win the wwe champion with help from aj.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I don't know. I could see Orton putting Ziggler over. If not by actual victories, by at least having him look strong enough so he can move up the card.
> 
> Or am I being too optimistic?


 The funny thing is despite all teh complaints every single ziggler/orton match has been greta and every single match ziggler looks like a threat. I dont think orton gets enough credit and its not like he is cena orton does actually lose


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Not really that big of a pop for Sheamus. Going against Otunga, I thought he'd get a bigger one.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah, he put Del Rio on notice by attacking him from behind.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

"Beacon for liberty and justice the world over" Puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhllllllllllllleeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzz!!!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

therealECW'92-2001 said:


> You fucking pussies from accross the seas, go to bed or suck your bf's cock.


Please be a joke


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Striker said:


> Are you guys this fuckinh retarded? Seriously...
> 
> It's a holiday in the US to support vets and you guys say no one cares about the army or it's patriotic bullshit? Unbelievable.


I completely support and respect the US military and have no problem with WWE celebrating them ever. But Cena as #1 endorser of the military has always rubbed me the wrong way and is a big part of what I dislike about his character.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Striker said:


> Are you guys this fuckinh retarded? Seriously...
> 
> It's a holiday in the US to support vets and you guys say no one cares about the army or it's patriotic bullshit? Unbelievable.


No, we're saying it's manipulative bullshit. I'm an American, and I don't want to see what John Cena has to say about it. If you want to put a montage of WWE superstars thanking the troops, fine. But to stop everything for the great, patriotic John Cena, so he can tell us what we should feel is manipulative bullshit.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Couch said:


> Why has the UK had to call on the US armed forces on more than one occasion?


If there was ever another fullscale war it would be over in a day due to nukes, if nukes weren't involved, only China could afford a long term offensive, the entire world economy is fucked.

Besides, people seem to tolerate Britain more than they do America so they'd go for you first 

Again, I'm not against military, I just don't want it to be a focus of a program I watch for entertainment.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Looks like Otunga got dove into Randy Orton's baby oil.


Fixed.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Freest country in the world [Unless you want to play poker online or smoke a joint of course].


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I am so fucking sick of Cena, ADR, Orton, Punk and Sheamus


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Otunga's already doing better here than he did against Cena.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Completely and utterly pathetic.


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

Otunga lasted longer against Sheamus then Daniel Bryan at WM -_-


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

therealECW'92-2001 said:


> You fucking pussies from accross the seas, go to bed or suck your bf's cock.


:lmao:lmao

Wow


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Sheamus has gone a long way, i'm kinda taking a liking to him.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

I hope Otunga wins this because he's American :jordan

USA! USA! USA! USA! USA!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Ugh...RAW just froze for me.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

did Cole just say brotunga...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Freest country in the world [Unless you want to play poker online or smoke a joint of course].


you're severely misinformed.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

He's gonna learn today


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

They need a better name for that move.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I don't know. I could see Orton putting Ziggler over. If not by actual victories, by at least having him look strong enough so he can move up the card.
> 
> Or am I being too optimistic?


Always being optimistic with the WWE. That's why, despite the retarded booking, we continue to watch Raw. Because there's a little chance they're doing the right thing ... from time to time.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Otunga needs more training


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

sheamus' finisher sucks dick...its a side samoan drop.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Timeline of Raw main events - Bret vs. Shawn, Rock vs. Austin, Kane vs. Undertaker, HHH vs. Batista, Cena vs. Orton and now............

Big Show vs Brodus Clay! man, WWE is looking good these days!


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

You know what guys, I learned something today. You can think and say whatever you want about John Cena but his patriotism is unquestionable.

Seeing what John Cena and all the other WWE Superstars do for our troops serving in the military all over world really warms my heart. Love him or hate him you have to respect John Cena for his commitment to our beautiful country and particularly all of our great men and women fighting for our nation's freedom.


----------



## therealECW'92-2001 (Jan 12, 2012)

Tedious said:


> Please be a joke


You're the joke


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Boston needs to go into "Do nothing but let Ray Allen shoot threes" mode


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Teddy Long slipping up and calling someone a cracker would be the greatest thing. Think of the way he talks, and the tone he talks in, then imagine it. It sounds like some shit he use to say all the time back in the day.


I agree that would be awesome.

"TEDDY! Bring that pot of coffee over here to Big Show, Dolph Ziggler and I!"

"Yes sir, Mr. Laurinaitis. Anything else you ******* want?"

"................................"


But he needs to be wearing the dress. That way, when he busts out the blackitude, it'll be all the more awesome.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> I completely support and respect the US military and have no problem with WWE celebrating them ever. But Cena's as #1 endorser of the military has always rubbed me the wrong way and is a big part of what I dislike about his character.


Who else could endorse the military?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Otunga sold that Brogue Kick pretty well.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i'm really starting to dislike shaemus. BRO BRO BRO BRO


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wsupden said:


> you're severely misinformed.




Incorrect.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

When's the last time Otunga won a match? Gotta pay them dues I suppose lol.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> *Not really that big of a pop for Sheamus.* Going against Otunga, I thought he'd get a bigger one.


That's cause the crowd's been terrible for most of the show. Orton, Punk, Sheamus, and Santino, all guys who tend to be really over barely got much of a reaction.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Johnny: Otunga you're fired.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

THESE WOMEN ARE PERFECT FUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> I completely support and respect the US military and have no problem with WWE celebrating them ever. But Cena as #1 endorser of the military has always rubbed me the wrong way and is a big part of what I dislike about his character.


I completely understand the Cena hate for this.

But someone always has to bash the US or something like they're country is better. That more directed towards them.


Brodus Clay Swag>


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Brodus vs. Big Show is the main event. Talk about lackluster.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I hope it's not a clean victory.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

One day a year that kid's a star at a WWE event.

The other 364 he gets his ass kicked by everyone imaginable.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cameromi.

My penis just filled with blood.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

#GOTBEEF?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Timeline of Raw main events - Bret vs. Shawn, Rock vs. Austin, Kane vs. Undertaker, HHH vs. Batista, Cena vs. Orton and now............
> 
> Big Show vs Brodus Clay! man, WWE is looking good these days!


lol truth.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Holy fuck, that kid in the Sheamus get-up :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

magusnova said:


> Who else could endorse the military?


Wal-mart? Support the army, buy products made in sweat shops by poor Bangladeshis.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ECW commercial? Really? Surprising.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ah, the good ol' days when people used to go through flaming tables, tacks, and barb wire for $300 a night [If Heyman had it in the bank account anyways].


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So now we know why Paul E is back with WWE. Once this promotion is over he'll be gone again.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Holy shit ECW video package on PG television? ECW DVD!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Marked out hard hearing the ECW theme. Definitely getting that dvd.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

OMG I don't care if I have all the matches that ecw will be in my possession...


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Ah, the good ol' days when people used to go through flaming tables, tacks, and barb wire for $300 a night [If Heyman had it in the bank account anyways].


#thanksmick


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Show vs Brodus is the main event!
Iguess Cena will end it with AA on Show


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Doing white noise on a black guy is so wrong.

White noise sounds like the name of the police dog that chases blacks around in Texas.


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

Buying!!!!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

My heart stopped for a few seconds, thinking that ECW promo might be for a resurrection of the One Night Stand idea to take the place of a PPV this summer. Oh well.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Big Show v Brodus Clay, this could be a rival to Kane v Khali for MOTY here. Come on! So fucking pumped!


----------



## therealECW'92-2001 (Jan 12, 2012)

Unreleased by who WWE? Give me a break I'm sure I have the matces that are on that dvd somewhere.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes, main event time. I don't really like Brodus Clay, but tonight i'm rooting for him. Really disappointed that Cena hasn't been on the show at all so far, but this should be a decent match.

I wonder if Brodus's undefeated streak ends tonight?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Wal-mart? Support the army, buy products made in sweat shops by poor Bangladeshis.


Sorry, I meant which superstar could.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

magusnova said:


> Who else could endorse the military?


How about everyone on the roster? There was no reason for that video package to be simply about Cena's relationship with the troops, especially when WWE does things like Tribute to the Troops. Just like there's no character reason for Cena to constantly salute.

I don't know how your personally feel about it, but the way that Cena is portrayed with the military has always just gotten under my skin.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

ECW > TNA/Impact Wrestling/ ROH COMBINED


FACT!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'd wait on that ECW DVD to see if WWE censored the crap out of it and redubbed all the music. I wouldn't buy it unless it was 100% authentic.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I miss ECW  Definitely gonna get that DVD.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Yup Sinbad officially has better special effects than Clash of the Titans


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> I completely support and respect the US military and have no problem with WWE celebrating them ever. But Cena as #1 endorser of the military has always rubbed me the wrong way and is a big part of what I dislike about his character.


This. (Y)


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Ah, the good ol' days when people used to go through flaming tables, tacks, and barb wire for $300 a night [If Heyman had it in the bank account anyways].


Although I liked ECW I can't stand (or respect) Paul Heyman. The guy screams on promo's about the "greatness" of ECW for the past 15 years and he couldn't fucking PAY HIS PERFORMERS or the electric bill in the arena. If it was so great Paul you'd have a contract on a major network and checks wouldn't bouncer higher than Kelly Kelly's Ta-Ta's.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Incorrect.


Actually you are, U.S. is like 10th in freedom actually.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

This dude is absolutely the best. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kmaa4mJxCFE&feature=g-all-u


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

ECW is due for another documentary too so hope it has some of that even if it's just old clips from ECW wrestlers that left the company and some new stories from Paul.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

First thing that came to mind upon seeing that ECW thing was "poor Shane Douglas".


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Doing white noise on a black guy is so wrong.
> 
> White noise sounds like the name of the police dog that chases blacks around in Texas.


HOLLA HOLLA HOLLA HATAS! Otunga needs to stop hanging around with Mr. Haterade John Laurinaitis and embrace the teachings of the Dalai Lama of oppressed African Americans, Teddy Long.


----------



## therealECW'92-2001 (Jan 12, 2012)

Therapy said:


> I'd wait on that ECW DVD to see if WWE censored the crap out of it and redubbed all the music. I wouldn't buy it unless it was 100% authentic.


Exactly, part of the ECW experience was the music and crowd, without those the wrestling and violence is still great but it takes the heart of the show away.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Therapy said:


> *I'd wait on that ECW DVD to see if WWE censored the crap out of it and redubbed all the music.* I wouldn't buy it unless it was 100% authentic.


WWE does it on all content, IIRC.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

ToxieDogg said:


> They did?  Sorry.


They mentioned it briefly and explained that he was suspended. Didn't exactly go in depth on it, so I can't really blame you for missing it.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Sad kid faces!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wsupden said:


> Actually you are, U.S. is like 10th in freedom actually.




Which is my point. We are hardly the freest in the world.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

recaps


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Would be a great push for Smackdown if Kane takes the title with the help of AJ.

Kane vs. Punk vs. Bryan set for No Way Out with Bryan winning.

Bryan defending against Punk at MITB with Bryan winning

Bryan/Punk Ironman Match for Summerslam with Punk winning.

Punk gets another long title reign


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes! Lets recap the stuff we recapped almost two hours ago. 

Do they assume that every single show is filled with first time viewers that don't watch from the start?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The darkest 24 hours in the history of the WWE? FUCK OFF COLE!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my fucking god, ANOTHER fucking recap of last week. Absolutely fuck this shit. Raw and WWE can fuck themselves. The show is an absolute farce now.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I guess WWE forgot about Owen Hart.


This is fucking pathetic


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

"darkest day"

that's really overselling it.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Darkest 24 hours in the history of WWE?

I guess the deaths of Owen, Eddie and Pillman weren't as big of a deal as Big Show's heel turn.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Brodus better not lose this, but I think he is


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Brodus Clay main event


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This is seriously a main event? :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Who is it that introduces Brodus at the start? Namoi?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Dark_Link said:


> I guess WWE forgot about Owen Hart.
> 
> 
> This is fucking pathetic


I think Benoit was probably a darker day


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes ladies and gentlemen, this guy is main eventing RAW.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fucking hate brodus clay


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

It just dawned on me that Brodus Clay is in the main event.

I have no idea how to feel.

Oh wait, Cameron and Naomi, I can deal.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Yes! Lets recap the stuff we recapped almost two hours ago.
> 
> *Do they assume that every single show is filled with first time viewers that don't watch from the start?*


Well...yeah. 

Edit: Cena to guarantee Brodus upset victory.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

ME should be short, won't take long for Show to DQ himself so BC's streak continues.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Toilet paper on Brodus. :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The DARKEST 24 hours in the HISTORY of the WWE?! fpalm


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Brodus Clay coming out with toilet paper on his arm.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

This will not last long


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> "darkest day"
> 
> that's really overselling it.


It's kind of like how WWE '12 is the greatest video game in the history of video games.

At least, that's how they're treating it.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

dan the marino said:


> This is seriously a main event? :lmao


A big man event, yes... :lmao


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Brodus Clay and Naomi are both very talented. I don't know why they're being wasted like this.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Brodus Clay is main eventing a Raw. You heard that right.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I wish Brock would F5 that cunt through his disco ball.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am pretty sure if I jumped on those girl's asses, I would bounce up Mario Brothers style.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Naomi's ass is just............I want to take a bite out of it


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL @ Brodus maineventing RAW over either world champ.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

As much as I'm not looking forward to this match, I will mark a little if Show beats Brodus clean just because it'll mean Brodus lost and there's no happy smiley kiddie dance act afterward.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

2 Big Show promos?

Stop spoiling us


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Therapy said:


> I'd wait on that ECW DVD to see if WWE censored the crap out of it and redubbed all the music. I wouldn't buy it unless it was 100% authentic.


There'll be blood on the dvd there just won't be any music. In these type of dvd's the action usually just picks up in the ring so music doesn't matter.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is the main-event because Cena will interfere. Cena=main-event.


KO Bossy said:


> HOLLA HOLLA HOLLA HATAS! Otunga needs to stop hanging around with Mr. Haterade John Laurinaitis and embrace the teachings of the Dalai Lama of oppressed African Americans, Teddy Long.


I like your way of thinking.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Carcass said:


> LOL @ Brodus maineventing RAW over either world champ.


At least that little cunt Hornswaggle isn't with him.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Should we let someone get over by having them go over Brodus?

Fuck no lets get an old slow guy to beat him


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Doing white noise on a black guy is so wrong.
> 
> White noise sounds like the name of the police dog that chases blacks around in Texas.


Just because you're black doesn't mean that every single post you make has to be race related.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Bring back Paul Heyman.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Brodus heel turn incoming.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Brodus Clay-Side Boob Superstar

edit-Fuck sorry.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

doink reference...SHIT JUST GOT FUCKING REAL


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Cena's interfering for the DQ


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Ryan said:


> I think Benoit was probably a darker day


But Benoit didn't die infront of thousands of fan. Plus the show kept running. Instead of vince mcmahon stopping it.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

At first I thought big show called Brodus a ****


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> How about everyone on the roster? There was no reason for that video package to be simply about Cena's relationship with the troops, especially when WWE does things like Tribute to the Troops. Just like there's no character reason for Cena to constantly salute.
> 
> I don't know how your personally feel about it, but the way that Cena is portrayed with the military has always just gotten under my skin.


I have never been a fan of Cena taking that gimmick from his movie. I just don't see WWE giving the role to any other face.

Orton- Hell no
Sheamus- Born in another Country
Punk- IDK how he views the military but his image doesn't fit.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

:lmao Big Show is awesome.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was fucking hilarious. And look at the dancers crying:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Big Show got in that ass.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Show tells the truth. : ouch:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Brodus needs to bring the old G-Rilla swag out for tonight.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Tony Tornado said:


> Just because you're black doesn't mean that every single post you make has to be race related.


Of course it does!

Ummm... white people, amirite?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Brodie on the other end of a squash for once...:lol


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Brodus the jobber Beefclay.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I have to give the WWE credit, at least they got black women to play Naomi and Cameron. I wouldn't put it past them to just slap some shoe polish onto some random white girls like the usual insensitive shit they do.


Another decent little Big Show promo. This guy has improved leaps and bounds in my book over the past 8 days.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Brodus just got burned....and that's true....the Original Doink did have talent


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at the girls crying. Come on girls. Nothing has happened yet.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Badass Show with that GORE!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

..because Big Show needed something else to get him over.

I mean he hasn't been in the WWE since the late 90s or anything.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Dark_Link said:


> But Benoit didn't die infront of thousands of fan. Plus the show kept running. Instead of vince mcmahon stopping it.


Well murdering your wife + child and then killing yourself is a little bit "darker" than somebody accidentally dying 

No disrespect to Owen.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL they don't know who Doink is Show.

Cameron and Naomi no likey.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Big Show reverting back to 2003.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

EDIT - Nevermind


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> ..because Big Show needed something else to get him over.
> 
> I mean he hasn't been in the WWE since the late 90s or anything.


This, just.. this.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Only Super Cena can save us now!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Why the fuck did Kofi and Truth get involved?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I think it's in Big Show's contract that he gets to bury every tag team that wins the championships.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Da Fuck is Kofi doing out there? Shouldn't he and Truth be at Waffle House by 11:04pm EST?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So it looks like The Giant is back to being a beast. Now all he needs to do is smoke cigarettes again.


Tony Tornado said:


> Just because you're black doesn't mean that every single post you make has to be race related.


Attempting to be a party popper is not going to change anything about me. So you're better off not even responding homeboy.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha. King's all distraught cause Big Show broke his table.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Yo that's not how tables work


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

He's still jiggling!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and so the nuthugging of heel Show begins


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

They just replaced Lord Tensai with Big Show. That's it.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Mark Henry needs to come out and beat Show for the millionth time.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Clay probably said:

Oh piss!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

SHEWAA


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If the match actually starts, they should have Show pin Clay the same way Ludvig Borga pinned Tatanka. 

One finger pin FTW!!!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sheesh, some overselling by Kofi and R-Truth? How are they still down? And why is Cena not helping Clay after Clay helped him last week?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

end this shit...i dont even care that cenas gunna be the one to end it, just end this. It's fucking horrible.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Lil Jimmy just got got! Edit - Damn, Kofi's was far worse.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The best part he's still undefeated!

Ahh WWE...FML.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Props to Big Show on being entertaining for once.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

If this is what they're closing with, then there is no reason why Punk/Bryan/Kane shouldn't have closed the show. This is awful.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow, that was actually a cool spot.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Tag Team champions.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Man, since re-signing with the WWE Big Show has become something that only Cena will be able to handle. I really hope he is in attendance next week so he can protect the rest of the locker room from this vicious monster!


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Yeah you just keep burying people Big Show.. You really deserve this monster push. Sigh......


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I expect Cena coming out for some sort of save will be it and then we'll go off air.

That "Revolution" Internet thing was just for the WWE '13 Video Game.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Make the midcarders look bad and put over someone shitty just so they can get buried by Cena.

Typical WWE


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Big Show doesn't like colored peoplez!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

lmao, the depths WWE will go just to get Cena over as a face.

#RISEABOVEGIANTS


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

And after all this, he still won't beat Cena.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

badass heel bigshow is kinda sweet.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Remember what I said about Kane getting 97 monster pushes that all fizzle out. 

Well the same can be said for Big Show. I can't wait until this is done and he's back to doing nothing.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

so Cena isn't here tonight?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm sorry. Everything Show's doing here is cool, it really is, but I have no interest in it. He's done it a million times before and we all know it eventually ends with Cena toppling the Giant. 

Where is Cena anyway? Any reason for him not on the show tonight?


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

man, that big show kid has a bright future


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

He just destroyed all the black people from the raw roster


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Ohhh so THIS is what just happened? I missed it, I've only just turned over in the last 30 seconds.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So much white on black carnage...


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

ET TU, SHOW?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Big Show is the Number One Heel on Raw, I'm still not sure this is real life.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Where's Cena!?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

That's a real TOP heel. Show was tremendous in every thing he did on this RAW. His promos, believability, perfect work.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Awww it'd be awesome if Naomi and Cam still got in the ring a danced..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Anybody else feel bad for Cena? 

I mean for once he is not on Raw, and there is a crowd that is pretty positive towards him. Poor guy isn't there to enjoy it.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Ugh just piss off Big Show.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Shame WWE refuses to book any up and comers or someone that's actually entertaining like this


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Where the hell are Orton and Sheamus now?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

He does this every other year. This is not entertaining.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

XD that woman is making a tense "please don't rape my boyfriend" smile


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

lol such predictable booking. Heel buries a bunch of midcarders. Then Cena buries the heel. The same stupid formula WWE has done for years.

Punk/Bryan/Kane/AJ should have closed the show, that was the most entertaining segment of the night. Who the heck seriously wants to watch this Big Show crap?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena will show up in the Dark Match obviously.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Where is Cena anyway? Any reason for him not on the show tonight?


Divorce Court?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Brock Lesnar replaced by the big show


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

My God. I can't wait to see Big Show in the retired list.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Wasent a bad show. Imo a step up from recent weeks. Still dull though thanks to the main storyline that im just not interested in. 

The rest was actually pretty good.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

This, this is just pathetic. I didnt mind Big Show until he was crying for about half the show and from then on hes been making these god awful segments..sigh.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Hopefully Show knocked all the stupid ass disco dancing crap out of Brodus Clay. I liked him before he started that stupid ass gimmick.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm losing all interest that I gained at the start of spring.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Remember what I said about Kane getting 97 monster pushes that all fizzle out.
> 
> Well the same can be said for Big Show. I can't wait until this is done and he's back to doing nothing.


So after the cage match then. Problem is we've seen this before every time Show's turned heel and we always know how it end.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

In more important news, Heat win.  Lead the series 1-0.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

"He's not an entertainer, he's a human wrecking machine"

"I'm not a superstar, I'm an ass kicker"

... Original WWE, original

Yet another steaming pile of shit Raw, it's almost impressive how they're putting out such crap so consistently.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

And thus begins yet another Big Show monster push. How many times have we seen this now? I've lost count...


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

and the new formation of the nation of domination starts tonight. no whites came out and helped. it would be great but sadly it wont happen


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Line of the Night: 

My sister walked in while I was watching Raw. She saw Big Shoe destroying everybody and said "Wow. Big Show still wrestles?".


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

What they did with Big Show tonight is what they should have done with Brock Lesnar after Extreme Rules. Have him lay out random superstars before being confronted by HHH.

On another note, RAW sucked tonight and it's the second time this month I've said that. Also, the second RAW this month with no John Cena.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Whats sucks is that brodus is still technically undefeated lol


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

RISE ABOVE ALIMONY


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, I can't say anything Big Show did tonight was bad. He was pretty decent

It's just hard to really give a shit


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

So...

Black guy in maid outfit gets spat upon and yelled at.

Black guy gets squashed by a man who calls himself 'The Great White.'

3 black guys get destroyed by Big Show.

You can tell this is Memorial Day and not MLK, Jr. Day.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I guess WWE thought that Big Show destroying everyone would make for a better ending of the show than Punk/Bryan.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

:lmao Raw is so bad.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Show will probably end his run putting Ryback or someone over.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> In more important news, Heat win.  Lead the series 1-0.


Is this truly a Heat fan? I didn't know there was anyone who could overlook the overwhelming douche baggery that exists on that team!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

It just never gets old watching these pointless heel turns completed by big chair shots on a group of baby faces like some serial killing reenactment. It entertains the hell out of me every time.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Horrible RAW, absolutely horrible. I cannot believe that I actually stayed up to watch this. You had a completely PRO Cena crowd and the WWE failed to give them what they want. They are building their top feud without their top star. I am very disappointed in WWE tonight. Nothing was good on the show aside from a few video packages. Shame on you, shame on you...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Scrotey Loads said:


> So...
> 
> Black guy in maid outfit gets spat upon and yelled at.
> *
> ...


He got put in *WHITE NOISE*, btw.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know how much longer I can stay up till 4 AM watching RAW pleading for Ambrose to turn up. 

They were doing so well around Wrestlemania and Extreme Rules but now....damn.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Cena's not on Raw? But he's always there. Cena only mentions it every other breath. Just ask the Rock.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> That's a real TOP heel. Show was tremendous in every thing he did on this RAW. His promos, believability, perfect work.


Too bad its all in the name of being fed to Cena in a couple weeks...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

NathWFC said:


> "He's not an entertainer, he's a human wrecking machine"
> 
> "I'm not a superstar, I'm an ass kicker"
> 
> ...


WWE are not keen on originality or creativity.

Great way to end on a shitty note, WWE.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Wait. 55 pages for the Raw Discussion Thread just after Raw ends? 

I thought we are usually at 75-85. :/


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Good Punk/Bryan match and good ending. Didn't care for much else though.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Since Cena wasn't on RAW, why couldn't they have had Punk & Bryan main event?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow, some actually smart booking by the Fed...I've forgotten what that's like. You have Big Show manhandle 3 guys, including Brodus who is huge, like they were nothing. Last week, knocks out Cena twice. They're booking Big Show strongly, which is great. Now people have a reason to want to see NWO-will Cena be able to beat Big Show? Its booking 101. Compare this to Survivor Series in the fall when we'd seen Rock and Cena individually beat up Awesome Truth, the apparently huge threats to the WWE. Why would you want to buy the PPV? I'm so glad they didn't have Cena run down and AA Show through the table because that would have just killed any of his momentum.

Raw had some problems tonight, but I gotta say it was an improvement over last week. I really like how they're booking Big Show, his promos, and of course Punk vs Bryan set up with the dash of AJ thrown in there.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

SVETV988_fan said:


> Horrible RAW, absolutely horrible. I cannot believe that I actually stayed up to watch this. You had a completely PRO Cena crowd and the WWE failed to give them what they want. They are building their top feud without their top star. I am very disappointed in WWE tonight. Nothing was good on the show aside from a few video packages. Shame on you, shame on you...


Dark match. Cena will show up. The live crowd will still enjoy.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

No Cena tonight, the people at that arena must have been pissed. Terrible RAW, no main event tonight, it's 2012 and we got Big Show Main eventing RAW, what a cluster fuck.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

At the beginning of the show, Big Show said the reason that he did what he did was that Cena didn't help him in his time of need. And that he didn't lead the locker room in a mutiny until Show got rehired. I have one question that has been bugging me since he said that, why would John Cena help Show get his job back? Didn't Big Show attempted to murder John Cena one time by throwing him through a spotlight?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Headliner said:


> He got put in *WHITE NOISE*, btw.


Haha, oh man. 

Don't you think, with their billions of dollars and pathological concern over public appearance, they could hire a guy just to sit there and point out, "Hey, that's racist/misogynistic/homophobic/etc."?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

At least we got to see Ziggler possibly going out on his own.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Dark match. Cena will show up. The live crowd will still enjoy.


Is there any way to see these dark matches on Youtube or something? This sucks. He should've been on the actual show for his television fans.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

how was Raw i kept completely forgetting about it. was switching from heat game to the movie Air Force One lol.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

God dammnit, why can't there be a competent big time wrestling program?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Trifektah said:


> God dammnit, why can't there be a competent big time wrestling program?


I don't know when was the last time you watched Impact but it's REALLY GOOD right now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Punk/Bryan was such a solid TV match. Both of those guys know how to work a limb and sell perfectly. Smart ending too.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Brye said:


> At least we got to see Ziggler possibly going out on his own.


This was literally the only positive of tonight's show. 

back to back weeks of nearly unwatchable garbage from Raw


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey wasn't Sin Cara supposed to return tonight? Or is that Smackdown?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't need to elaborate. Pitiful Raw.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

ok so first of all i see big things for that big show kid in the future...

big show in now getting lesnar and tensai push combined...

this whole thing is leading to cena beating big show making him " overcome the odds" for the 2345212132 time ..

big show turning heel and being a " human wrecking machine " happens pretty much every single year ,yet they act like this is the 1st time big show ever turned heel ? there is just no logic or consistency to anythin in wwe anymore...

as long as cena is in the wwe , any storyline hes apart of will be the main storyline. so by default tonight was all around big show since hes cena opponent at no way out...this is what makes wwe so fucking stale and boring


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> This was literally the only positive of tonight's show.
> 
> back to back weeks of nearly unwatchable garbage from Raw


Punk/Bryan was good.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena came out for the dark match. Easily biggest pop of the night. Is in a handicap match. Cena vs Ace/Show/Tensai




SVETV988_fan said:


> Is there any way to see these dark matches on Youtube or something? This sucks. He should've been on the actual show for his television fans.


Yeah just search up the Dark Match and date on Youtube about a day later. Its fan made quality. You see the guy 99% of the time so I dont see the big deal towards the TV audience.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> I don't know when was the last time you watched Impact but it's REALLY GOOD right now.


Not in a while, do they still do those really stupid and creepy voyeuristic backstage segments? Plus I heard Brooke Hogan is going there. I don't know if I can go back to that.


----------



## StoneRockSvgTaker (May 28, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> That's a real TOP heel. Show was tremendous in every thing he did on this RAW. His promos, believability, perfect work.


Why does it matter, you know how this ends. He gets fed to some top face (Cena) and then goes back to being a jobber like always. They've been doing this since 1996, same game and nothing's changed.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

SO I skip raw and Cena doesn't show up

GET THE FUCK OUT 
Just my luck.

Gotta DL that shit now


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

I know I said last week that I was done watching RAW for a while because it was so bad but here I show up tonight. 

Welp this time I mean it! I'm about done watching this stuff for awhile until things start to pick up. We're just back to 2009 shittyness, just going in cycles one pointless ppv to the next with all kinds of crap in between. So I will not watch until something of actual interest happens.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Man oh man, how will Cena ever beat the odds against the Big Show? It's not like he didn't beat big show for the US title at Wrestlmania XX or beat him for the WHC at WMXXV. Nevermind that because Big Show is such a bad ass now!


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> SO I skip raw and Cena doesn't show up
> 
> GET THE FUCK OUT
> Just my luck.
> ...


It was bad even without him, trust me this RAW was trash regardless if he was there or not. The people there are probably asking for a refund right about now.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The Punk/Bryan match was ok. Not as good as their previous ones, which is fine by me. No need to whip out all the great stuff on free tv, save it for the PPVs. I like AJ and Kane being part of it. It shakes things up and since the feud is getting so little attention, it needs that kind of stuff.

I hope the Ziggler leads somewhere. Ziggles is waaaaaay overdue for a push (a real one, not the start and stop ones he's been getting). If Jericho's gone, then I guess they're gonna audible and have him feud with Orton. I'll take it, they've got good chemistry in the ring. Other than that, nothing really happened. Not outright bad like the past few Raws, just uneventful.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, that was a little better than last week's, I guess.

RAW is just so... dull, though. I think that's their biggest problem. There's no excitement and nothing to get excited over. Punk/Bryan was a nice television match, Teddy was sort of funny and Brodus's babes were looking good, but that was about it. I can't say I'm interested in any of the storylines aside from Bryan/Punk/Kane.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Maybe it's me, but I loved the way the Big Show embarrassed Clay in front of his dancers both physically and verbally. He was a beast. Too bad Cena will end it by rising above, and AA the Big Show through the steel cage (after winning of course).


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Brye said:


> Punk/Bryan was good.


It was okay, but illogical. Also Kane being involved in that feud really ruins it for me.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was a terrible Raw... again. Why the hell is Big Show/Cena given that much time. Fuck, the crowd was dead by the end and didn't give any damns after the manhandling. While his promo is good... no one wants to see Cena/Show. Hell, very few want to see Cena/anyone right now. Most fans are burnt out by the same old shit.

But at least Ziggler is getting some attention and Punk/Bryan is gonna last for a bit. Some light in this awful show.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> It was okay, but illogical. Also Kane being involved in that feud really ruins it for me.


I think Kane's in it so that they can have the triple threat at No Way Out, possibly have DB win it then and then continue the Punk/Bryan feud.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> I don't know when was the last time you watched Impact but it's REALLY GOOD right now.


He said big time.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> Wow, some actually smart booking by the Fed...I've forgotten what that's like. You have Big Show manhandle 3 guys, including Brodus who is huge, like they were nothing. Last week, knocks out Cena twice. They're booking Big Show strongly, which is great. Now people have a reason to want to see NWO-will Cena be able to beat Big Show? Its booking 101.


Except we've seen this movie a dozen times already. Cena will somehow prevail against all odds. He'll even AA Show, while Jerry and Cole have a joygasm of "That's never been done before"s and "Who would have thought that was possible"s. Meanwhile anyone who's been watching WWE for any real length of time will be calling the spots minutes before Show and Cena do. If they wanted to go with this storyline they should have picked a new face instead of a been there, done that, bought the t-shirt, read the inevitable book, seen the straight to DVD movie...


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

One of the worst RAWs in years. The Big Show segments were some of the worst bits in WWE history. This storyline is incredibly bad. It is hard to explain with word how horrendous this truly is.

The Tag match was decent and CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan was decent. Everything else was pitiful trash. The last 15 minutes of RAW? Possibly the worst I have EVER seen. EVER.

Miz gets buried TWICE in one night? Fuck that. This is a disgrace.

Otunga loses to Sheamus. How predictable.

Alberto Del Rio vs Santino? What was the point in that? It lasted seconds.


I seriously think it is time to tune into IMPACT Wrestling this thursday. At least they have actualy storys going on.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Tony316 said:


> :lmao Raw is so bad.


And last week you said you were done with Raw.

People just cant get enough of Raw. Its obvious


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> That's a real TOP heel. Show was tremendous in every thing he did on this RAW. His promos, believability, perfect work.


I completely agree. Its so damn refreshing to see some intensity, seriousness and attempts to build emotion instead of Cena calling Ace a loser like some retard on a sugar high. They're actually trying to credibly build Big Show and they did it well, thank God. He just took out Brodus, Truth and Kofi like they were flies and walked out looking like a legit badass. 

I can't wait for the PPV when the Fed totally ruins all of this and has Cena beat him in 2 minutes after getting pummeled for 20! Sigh...


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok Raw. I liked it overall.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Cena came out for the dark match. Easily biggest pop of the night. Is in a handicap match. Cena vs Ace/Show/Tensai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOMEONE LINK THIS ON THE FORUM PLEASE!!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> And last week you said you were done with Raw.
> 
> People just cant get enough of Raw. Its obvious


The show is awful regardless of people tuning in


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

I rarely post in this thread, but I have to put my input into this.

That was the worst raw I have seen since I started after 2010's Mania. WTF is this.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Brye said:


> I think Kane's in it so that they can have the triple threat at No Way Out, possibly have DB win it then and then continue the Punk/Bryan feud.


If Bryan is going to win and continue feuding with Punk then I don't think it's a good idea to have had them fight tonight. If they have too many matches together in a short period of time people might get tired of it. This must have been their fifth singles match in six months.


----------



## Pinero21 (Jan 31, 2012)

AJ was pretty hot tonight. That was my highlight of the night(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Hopefully we get a Ziggler/Orton feud with Jericho out. I would give up if they just made Randy feud with Miz.

We don't need Orton carrying Miz again.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

did Big Show have a match with Brodus. When i did watch i saw the confrontation backstage. Was actually excited to see Clay go with somebody that isnt a jobber.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Hopefully we get a Ziggler/Orton feud with Jericho out. I would give up if they just made Randy feud with Miz.
> 
> We don't need Orton carrying Miz again.


Oh God no. Ziggler jobs enough as it is, he doesn't need to be buried by Boreton


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> Except we've seen this movie a dozen times already. Cena will somehow prevail against all odds. He'll even AA Show, while Jerry and Cole have a joygasm of "That's never been done before"s and "Who would have thought that was possible"s. Meanwhile anyone who's been watching WWE for any real length of time will be calling the spots minutes before Show and Cena do. If they wanted to go with this storyline they should have picked a new face instead of a been there, done that, bought the t-shirt, read the inevitable book, seen the straight to DVD movie...


Well yeah, of course, but I've learned that this era needs to be judged in comparison to itself. When judged against other eras it looks like horrendous shit. So I'm trying to just enjoy what I can before its inevitably ruined. *For this era*, this Big Show heel turn has been very enjoyable for me so far.


----------



## Johncena-hhh (May 21, 2008)

The show is very boring


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> If Bryan is going to win and continue feuding with Punk then I don't think it's a good idea to have had them fight tonight. If they have too many matches together in a short period of time people might get tired of it. This must have been their fifth singles match in six months.


That's true. I was hoping for a quick Kane run in early to keep everything fresh but guys like them, similar to Christian/Orton are good at switching things up to the point that each match feels different.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Oh God no. Ziggler jobs enough as it is, he doesn't need to be buried by Boreton


Lol. Pretty sure every match they've had together, Ziggler has always looked good, even if he doesn't always win.

I swear, some of you marks just get worse every day. If my memory does serve correct, Orton is truthfully one of the only people to actual accept putting over -numerous- people on the roster. The Barrett feud should be enough evidence. I think a feud with Orton will only do wonders for Ziggler's career.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> The show is awful regardless of people tuning in


Everyone has their opinion. I liked it.

All the Big Show stuff was tolerable.

Punk/Daniel Bryan/Kane is entertaining.

Had a few short but decent matches.

No Divas match.

Thought it was perfectly fine for a Memorial Day Raw.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Bryan/Punk was great once again.These guys can't have a bad match. The AJ involvement is interesting you don't know where she's going to turn for at No Way Out. The Rest of Raw sucked


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

So that's how they want Clay's momentum to stop? 

a.) I know that they can say Clay did not technically lose? But in the fan's minds he was squashed.

b.) So they sacrifice Clay, then kill off Kofi and R-Truth some more for good measure, all so Cena can be the ultimate savior once again.

Not sure if you remember back when the WWE brought Rakishi up from the mid-card to the top? They should have done the same thing for Brodus, letting him come in and save Cena from a double team by Tatsu, Show and whoever else...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I see Primo/Epico using their rematch next week if Kofi/Truth are somewhat hurt still. Or even Friday maybe.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

One more thing... WWE... you have a goldmine in Cody Rhodes. Push him. His commentary was great and he just comes off as one of those few special ones. 

Man... Ziggler and Rhodes both on the roster. Let's hope the WWE utilises them instead of being WCW and firing them <_<


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Raw was good, is there anyone who doesn't outright hate tonight's episode?

It was terrible last week so I'm not like a fanboy or anything.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ziggler and Rhodes are awesome. WWE would be wise to use them better. Same for Punk and Bryan.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The main storyline just drags most of the show down.

I can guarantee if that particular storyline was interesting for most people it would have been seen as a Great Raw instead. Because the rest of the show was perfectly fine.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I slept through RAW, so friggin tired. Saw a glimpse of DB and Punk and the Show beat down, they both looked solid, and that alone is gonna force me to watch the replay. AJ looked great.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Was RAW any good tonight? I was studying for my math final, so I'll have to YouTube it. Worth checking out?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

JasonLives said:


> And last week you said you were done with Raw.
> 
> People just cant get enough of Raw. Its obvious


the problem is, theres nothing else out there that can legit challenge WWE.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

So, can someone give me a summary of tonight's Raw?


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

psx71 said:


> Was RAW any good tonight? I was studying for my math final, so I'll have to YouTube it. Worth checking out?


As a whole show? No

For Bryan and Punk's match alone yes!!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Not surprised they didn't let show own Cena so they feed him three mid-carders. Typical WWE protecting their boyscout.

And Super Saiyan Sheamus strikes again. Seriously do we need to see the SMACKDOWN CHAMPION every fucking Monday. Same thing goes for Orton. Why do these two need to show up on Raw every week. Give that time to build a new star instead.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

psx71 said:


> Was RAW any good tonight? I was studying for my math final, so I'll have to YouTube it. Worth checking out?


Just a few segments... the rest not so much.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Firallon said:


> One of the worst RAWs in years. *The Big Show segments were some of the worst bits in WWE history*. *This storyline is incredibly bad. It is hard to explain with word how horrendous this truly is.*
> 
> The Tag match was decent and CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan was decent. Everything else was pitiful trash. The last 15 minutes of RAW? Possibly the worst I have EVER seen. EVER.
> 
> ...


The last 15 minutes were the worst 15 minutes of Raw ever? Hmmm, well:









































Melanie Pillman's interview not 24 hours after his death

Terri Runnels' Miscarriage


But no, Big Show vs Brodus was the all time worst 15 minutes in Raw history.

And I'm sorry you didn't enjoy Big Shows really solid promos tonight. After all, we can't all be fans of such wit as "go puck yourself."


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Big Show was badass tonight i don't want to see him lose to super cena


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

RAW was decent. Christian/Miz was ight, Punk/Bryan was pretty good, Truth & Kofi/Zigs & Swags was okay too. Big Show did a good job on the mic in both his segments. 

Nothing on TV happened long enough to complain about. Sheamus/Otunga was a bit of a dud but it was less than 3 minutes, Johnny-Punk segment was meh but once again a short segment. 

Its an average show. All that "unwatchable" garbage is ridiculous. Same people swear every RAW is the worst one and everybody sucks.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> the problem is, theres nothing else out there that can legit challenge WWE.


And there never will be in the next couple of years, atleast not wrestling wise.

Even when TNA went up against Raw nothing changed. Raw didnt change its formula at all and mostly got the same negative reviews as it gets now.

The only challenge that is waiting is the NFL and its a while there.

Its the summer period, its like this every year. The only thing that saved last summer was CM Punk, the rest of the shows were just like this.



psx71 said:


> Was RAW any good tonight? I was studying for my math final, so I'll have to YouTube it. Worth checking out?


Depends how much you care for Big Show. If you enjoy him, watch the whole show.

Otherwise watch the middle with Punk/Bryan.

The rest was fine aswell but nothing too important.



KO Bossy said:


> The last 15 minutes were the worst 15 minutes of Raw ever? Hmmm, well:
> 
> But no, Big Show vs Brodus was the all time worst 15 minutes in Raw history.
> 
> And I'm sorry you didn't enjoy Big Shows really solid promos tonight. After all, we can't all be fans of such wit as "go puck yourself."


How dare you forget this piece of gold!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Just a few segments... the rest not so much.





hardyorton said:


> As a whole show? No
> 
> For Bryan and Punk's match alone yes!!


Thanks guys. Will check it out anyway now. Should be uploaded by now I hope.

Punk/Bryan on free TV? That surely means we're getting Kane inserted on the PPV match....


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> How dare you forget this piece of gold!


Very true, though I wasn't watching WWE during the time this happened, so I tend to forget it. At least, I try to forget it...


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

big show owns. that is all.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> The last 15 minutes were the worst 15 minutes of Raw ever? Hmmm, well:
> 
> But no, Big Show vs Brodus was the all time worst 15 minutes in Raw history.
> 
> And I'm sorry you didn't enjoy Big Shows really solid promos tonight. After all, we can't all be fans of such wit as "go puck yourself."


Did I say "WORST" ever? I said ONE OF the worst ever. Most of those you listed were bad, especially including that horrificly attoricous Cena promo last week...But at least some of those had some small entertainment value to them. Watching Big Show literaly stand around and do nothing/hit Clay with a plastic Announce Table side for 15 minutes is as boring as boring can be.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Aj looked hot as shit


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Forgot to mention that Rhodes' commentary during Christian/Miz was awesome.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol


----------



## Vlazz (Jan 14, 2008)

Brye said:


> I think Kane's in it so that they can have the triple threat at No Way Out, possibly have DB win it then and then continue the Punk/Bryan feud.


Kane being in the feud is good. Kane will be pinned so Punk/Bryan won't look weak.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Vlazz said:


> Kane being in the feud is good. Kane will be pinned so Punk/Bryan won't look weak.


Yeah, that's the plan until Vince has a brain fart, thinks the match is too predictable and puts the title ON Kane.

Come on, would this scenario really surprise you?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I think when it comes to the WWE title, Triple H and others backstage would talk him out of changing something for being predictable. They probably just give in to things that are less important, but I would trust that when it comes to the WWE title, being unpredictable isn't as important as doing what is right for business or what makes sense for the story.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

People want unpredictable stuff but then when it happens they complain that it makes no sense. If it makes sense, then obviously it can be predictable.


----------



## StoneRockSvgTaker (May 28, 2012)

I don't want Kane near this feud at all. I like Kane but him getting involved is silly. I wanna see another one on one with Punk/Bryan.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

magusnova said:


> Holy Shit, thats Ann!


Who?

Oh, you mean Egg.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

We have the rest of their careers to see singles matches between Bryan/Punk. They're probably just adding Kane to the match because they don't want Bryan/Punk in singles matches to get overloaded and people to get bored because it will most likely be a long feud.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brye said:


> People want unpredictable stuff but then when it happens they complain that it makes no sense. If it makes sense, then obviously it can be predictable.


I don't know about that. Sometimes things that are unpredictable in the moment make sense when you look back at the story and that's when unpredictability is great. When it's used just because everyone can see the outcome and they want a surprise to shock people that's when it turns bad.

Raw was meh overall, liked the DB/Punk match and everything else was just there except for the infuriating pandering Cena Memorial Day promo. Don't like Kane inserted into the feud at all but hopefully it's just for this ppv and eating the pin and then he can go back to doing boring promos and killing Ryder.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Cena's 1# Hater said:


> So, can someone give me a summary of tonight's Raw?


Opened with a recap

some 4 minute matches

more recap

commercials

commercials

cm punk on wwe 13 cover

commercials

kane/punk/d-bry shit after the match

commercials

recap

commercials

big show 

end


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Good match again from bryan and punk but it looks like a triple threat with Kane being inserted,not entirely thrilled with kane being added but if it makes the Bryan vs Punk feud run longer then i am for it.Big show was great as well.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> Opened with a recap
> 
> some 4 minute matches
> 
> ...


And somewhere inbetween there.....Arrive, RKO, Leave.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

aww kofi got put through a barracade.


----------



## StoneRockSvgTaker (May 28, 2012)

Seems they can do better than Orton/Miz. What does it say about Orton if he feuds with a guy who has been jobbing for the past several months?


----------



## jenniferfuqua (May 29, 2012)

Went to night's Raw taping. Had a seriously great time. Wasn't 100% thrilled with the main event. Then the live show ended and the NOLA crowd got to watch John Cena vs. Big Show/Tensai/John Laurinaitus, which was GREAT and should've been the main event, IMO. But, all in all, my son and I had a blast.


----------



## Carlito1 (Jun 7, 2009)

not a bad show and i don`t hate this big show angle, at least not as much as the last angle with laurinitis. What I hate though is other than that feud and a small storyline involving aj and kane with bryan and punk, the rest of the card has no story lines at all it seems. although i guess they may have started one tonight with ziggler but still like rhodes v christian could be a better feud but neither of them get promos they can only squeeze cody in for an interview during christians match.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

jenniferfuqua said:


> Went to night's Raw taping. Had a seriously great time. Wasn't 100% thrilled with the main event. Then the live show ended and the NOLA crowd got to watch John Cena vs. Big Show/Tensai/John Laurinaitus, which was GREAT and should've been the main event, IMO. But, all in all, my son and I had a blast.


lol what the fuck? that dark main event better have ended with cena getting destroyed. anything other than that is completely unacceptable.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

The ending to RAW last night was shocking in my opinion. They could of atleast had Big Slow beat up some credible superstars instead of him beating up 3 midcard wannabees. The only good thing to come from last nights show was that Ziggler is going on his own.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I didn't hate the ending to Raw. It was a nice beatdown by Show but at the same time it was sort of a lame way to end the show and so odd not to see Cena come out.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts:
Actually, I don't want to waste my time writing a review this week. I did not enjoy this show at all. Who approves this kind of crap? Oh wait, Vince McMahon does. The only segment I enjoyed was the pretty good match between CM Punk/Daniel Bryan. These guys know how to put on a show and I was glad Bryan got the win. Seeing AJ out there in that tight shirt and tight shorts, man is she fine!!!! I don't know if she's digging Punk or if this is all just a trick to win back Daniel Bryan. Don't know why Kane has to be inserted into this feud but maybe he's in it to eat the pin. Everything else was lame. No Jericho, no Cena, Big Show hogging the main event, The Miz lost again and the weird "Arrive, RKO, Leave" segment right after. We had to deal with Lord Tensai in the main event for weeks and now it's Brodus Clay's turn. This is horrible. Vince McMahon, please retire and stop approving this crap...


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

meh is all i can say
apart from the bryan/punk match the show promo in the beginning was kinda good but the rest was meh


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Watching Raw online now, is it better than last weeks utter crap of a show?


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

Just watched this. 
I thought it was better than last week by far.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Good show, better than last week. finally Brodus Clay had a real match, will the match wasn't that good, but at least he didn't win


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

is that people power WWE13 cover real? :lmao


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Solid show, Really enjoyed it, Great Match from Bryan and Punk, AJ looking damn fine as usual (Y)


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

The Bad Guy said:


> is that people power WWE13 cover real? :lmao


If only.

They should do a special edition with this on the cover. I would rather buy that than the one with Punk on the front.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

so usual Big Show. He buries the tag team champs and another young guy in Clay. It works to get heel heat but why the tag champs.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I can't fathom why people don't like Show's heel run so far. His promo along with the DB-Punk match carried the show on its back. It was very, very good.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh yeah by the way guys, their was a tag title match last night. Incase anybody didn't notice.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

And every week my interest in WWE fades away bit by bit.. AJ was f*cking hot though.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Finally a believable heel!. Everything involving Big Show was magnificent. His opening promo was justified and made great sense, especially referencing the shitty comedy that followed his firing. Destroying the people involved in that later in the night made him look like a monster.

Everything in the show was meh, apart from Punk/Bryan and the chance they might be doing something with Ziggler.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

I have to say I am surprised by the level of vitriol towards this episode on this site. I thought this was easily the best RAW since Extreme Rules (not hard to do that as all the others have been total shit, but I actually enjoyed this one). 

Big Show's opening promo was good and it was nice how they brought back Brodus immediately coming out and dancing after he was fired. There were many posts here saying how dumb/offensive that was when it happened and I'm glad it wasn't completely ignored as I assumed it would be. On the same note, it was nice to see Show mention Cena's terrible promo from that same night. It was a great promo for explaining his actions and why he is after Cena (and to a lesser extent, Brodus).

I liked the Christian/Miz match and hope Christian and Cody can have a proper feud where they cut promos against each other (maybe on SmackDown?)

I am THRILLED that Ziggler appears to be moving on to bigger and better things. About. Fucking. Time.

Punk/Bryan was a great TV match and I love the AJ aspect of it. These two just go out and put on MOTN pretty much every time they're together and it appears that they are going to get a proper feud (agree that Kane is just around for the time being to eat the pin at NWO and extended the feud). I could actually see this feud lasting through SummerSlam.

And I loved Show destroying Brodus at the end. Brodus sucks. He is pretty much universally hated on this site yet tonight there are people bitching about "burying young talent." Brodus isn't young talent. He's a waste of time. I'm glad that happened tonight.

Del Rio/Santino and Sheamus/Otunga were pointless, but short and I skipped through the weak ass Cena "I love the troops" shit. Those were about the only negatives I saw (aside from the fact that for the 6th straight PPV this year, a world title match isn't the main event).


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

+ Big Show doing great
+ AJ
+ No John Cena
+ Ziggler has enough
+ Brodus gets destroyed

- Never seen so much kids in a crowd
- Miz/Randy?
- Sheamus/David


----------



## Klemencas (May 23, 2012)

Raw was good, i really enjoyed match between Daniel Bryan and Cm Punk. Big Show vs Brodus Clay was awesome , of course i loved that spear from Big show to Brodus Clay, now big show is heel and i hope he will win at No Way Out , i mean he will destroy Cena and of course in today's show John Cena wasn't here. Hoorey.


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

Opening promo from Big Show was his best mic work in years. The heel turn is refreshing for his character and gives Cena someone to "go-over" at No Way Out, after losing to Johnny Ace at Over The Limit. The announcement for the Steel Cage stipulation was very anti-climax, thrown in at the middle of a segment to hype a video game. Should have had more importance. CM Punk & Daniel Bryan was a wee bit stale compared to their previous outings, but it's still a novelty to see them both go at it inside a WWE ring. Was hoping AJ would not be incorporated into the feud, but... hey, it's a reason for Bryan to stay working with Punk. 

Sheamus and Otunga was an absolute bore; as is most of Sheamus' stuff post-'Mania. His character was at an all time exciting high after the Royal Rumble and the weeks leading up to WrestleMania, but since winning the World Championship he's drastically decreased and for lack of a better term, flopped as champion. Alberto Del Rio shouldn't be the man to relieve him of his title, though -- I see it staying on Sheamus at No Way Out. 

Good to see Christian strut his stuff again this week, a match with Cody should be superb. I really, really enjoyed the tag team match (especially the closing moments and the finish) between the champs Kofi & Truth and Ziggler/Swagger. I'm delighted Dolph may finally be getting his chance to branch out on his own and leave Vickie and Swagger behind for good. Long overdue. 

Overall, again Raw has been bland. It's declined over the last couple of weeks, and it was dissapointing to see now mention of Lesnar/Heyman or Triple H... with all the UFC rumours, something might actually be happening. Who knows. Show gets a 6/10. Was just...meh.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

It was a great Raw.

Big Shows opener was quite entertaining.
The tag match served its purpose as we might finally have Dolph break off Swagg.
A-Ry cameo.
Santino got squashed.
An great segment with Johnny and Punk followed by an awesome match, and the AJ part of the story seems to be progressing steadily. My only fear is that Kane is now inserted in this match for good, but whatevs...
Teddy got shit on. 
Miz had a nice little match with Christian followed by Vintage Orton "Arrive. RKO. Leave.(/Celebrate.)" all that with Dolph again mentioning that he wants out of the tag team.
And the greatest part of Raw -> Brodus got beat the living shit out of him. 

I was skeptical with Big Show turning heel, but it seems that he's still able to play an awesome heel, and turn an terrible storyline in actually something compelling to watch. 

The crowd seemed to be decent as well.

Awesome episode IMO, minus the absence of Ultimate Broski, again. Hope he gets his spot on TV on Friday.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I forwarded through until the Big Johnny/Punk promo at the halfway mark. Then I forwarded through until the end again. Yep, took me about 10 minutes to watch Raw this week lol. It's just bore and not worth the time tbh. Ah well. I guess I can stick another 2 or 3 weeks of shit shows before HHH/Lesnar come back and we get a proper fucking program that feels like a real deal on our hands. Until then, WWE is on autopilot and so am I. SD is actually much more enjoyable than Raw these days for me. I feel like I've been watching the exact same Raw for the past 2 months. The only thing I can comment on for this show is the fact that the Punk cover reveal was pretty badass. I liked that. Otherwise, I really didn't give a shit about much else.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Very boring show, even though it was better than the last 3 weeks. Big Show promo was extremely boring, "GIANT this, GIANT that, IM A GIANT GIANT GIANT" over and over again, sheesh. End was cool though, it made you believe Big Show was an actual huge threat, that is until you realized there's no way he's going to beat Cena.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

As a 360 user, im glad they used the Xbox 360 cover for the WWE13 'unveling'

Only part of Raw i took notice of lol!!

Also was that smirk Johnny did after Punk unvelied his cover for WWE13 real, just seemed out of carachter.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I thought RAW overall was alright, not brilliant, but as people have been mentioning it's been stuck in limbo for a few weeks now with nothing really exciting storyline-wise to captivate us. The bright sparks for me in an otherwise slightly dull show were the Punk/Danielson match and Christian being back on my television. Punk/Danielson is about the only thing at the minute that I am completely invested in though. That being said, I know the Big Show heel turn isn't exactly fresh but I'm kind of enjoying it nonetheless. Big Show as a babyface was boring, so a heel turn is welcomed.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*everyone do this and stop watching wrestling on tv*

this shit is gettin more horrible by the episode. every1 stop watching it on tv and just look it up on you tube later or somethin so this way the ratings drop and they are forced to make it better!!!! tell ur friends and all to this


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: everyone do this and stop watching wrestling on tv*

ok will do sounds like a plan!!!!!111!


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

*I quit watching WWE*

It's over! That RAW was the horrible RAW i have ever seen and the things are getting worse :no:


----------



## TakersPrincess (May 13, 2012)

*Re: I quit watching WWE*

yea you'll be back.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: I quit watching WWE*

I honestly didn't think it was all that bad. I've been really enjoying Punk, Bryan, and AJ. They are enough for me to tune in 2 times a week. Anything else good is just extra. Also curious about Ziggler. If he goes solo that will be even more of a reason for me.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Lesnar needs to come back. Now.


----------



## rizzotherat (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: I quit watching WWE*

"Quit" during Wrestlemania season and Ill be impressed.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: I quit watching WWE*

I am watching only because Ziggler and Punk.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: everyone do this and stop watching wrestling on tv*

O.K, screw it, I LIKE WWE AT THE MOMENT, I'm enjoying most of the matches, the story-lines and the characters. So no, I wont stop because I think WWE is a fun TV-Show and I like watching it.


----------



## rizzotherat (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: everyone do this and stop watching wrestling on tv*

Nielson ratings experts here.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: everyone do this and stop watching wrestling on tv*

I do look it up at YouTube.I just can't force myself to watch it sadly.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: everyone do this and stop watching wrestling on tv*

Since the start of the year there's probably been more episodes that I haven't seen than episodes that I have. Living in Australia I haven't watched WWE on TV in years (RAW is on Youtube ad free bfore it hits TV here).


----------



## Mitsuharu (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: everyone do this and stop watching wrestling on tv*

its unfortunate that most of us keep complaining on the product but we ourselves couldnt resist watching it live on tv week after week. I stopped since the OTL travesty and vince is just laughing at the iwc because we are all bark and no bite. For those who dont like the current state of the show simply stop watching for cripe's sakes and make a stand. dont waste your time ranting about this and that in the threads with hundreds and thousands of posts but rather try to help send the message across.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Pretty solid episode. Big Show's heel turn is cool and looks like Ziggler might be getting his solo run so yay! Keep up the good work Vince.


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: everyone do this and stop watching wrestling on tv*

That's not how ratings work.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: I quit watching WWE*

They are going through a major transition right now. Summer should be really good. I can't lie thou, can do SO much better right now.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: I quit watching WWE*

I am sure WWE will really miss you.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: I quit watching WWE*

ok


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: everyone do this and stop watching wrestling on tv*

I never watch the show on TV anyway, so that's no problem for me.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: I quit watching WWE*

WWE is known for being sh*t during this period. It will get better these next couple of months.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: I quit watching WWE*

There's so many members who have given up on the product already, so I don't really understand why you felt it was necessary to make a thread about it.

Somebody made a good point about Mania season though, even though I don't follow the product at all for a majority of the year, I tend to check out a few Raw's as the road to Mania really heats up.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: I quit watching WWE*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> It's over! That RAW was the horrible RAW i have ever seen and the things are getting worse :no:


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: everyone do this and stop watching wrestling on tv*



cokecan567 said:


> this shit is gettin more horrible by the episode. every1 stop watching it on tv and just look it up on you tube later or somethin so this way the ratings drop and they are forced to make it better!!!! tell ur friends and all to this


Alright I'm gonna go all two of my friends who watch wrestling. WWE are going to regret making such a bad show!!!1!!!11ONE!!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: I quit watching WWE*

Who gives a flying fuck what you think?

I mean, with an attitude like that and such an subjective statement...
This RAW was very good, MUCH better than the previous... 4 ones, I think?

Do you even know what you are watching?
You put Curt Hawkins in our avatar to shame.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: everyone do this and stop watching wrestling on tv*

What is this I don't even know.

Especially since this RAW was pretty good.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: I quit watching WWE*

Im a huge fan of the legends, thats actually what keeps me watching regularly now. I watch it mainly for Kane, the Lesnar storyline, and just to be damn sure I dont miss any returns. 

But I must say as bad as I have talked on here before, they do seem to have some entertaining younger talent. Cm Punk/Bryan segments are always entertaining and they have good chemistry in my book. Kane is just there to highlight them and kind of spotlight the feud, and I dont mind that to much. 

I do agree there are some dumb idiotic segments like Brodus dancing in the ring with the KIDS, but bitching isnt gonna stop any of it and ive come to realize thats just the direction this company has took nowadays. 

I cant stand Vickie and her screaming gimmick, its just ridiculous, but it is entertaining to watch those 2 guys with her wrestle, whether their gimmick itself is bad or not, they are talented. Ive finally came to realize that its not so much the younger talent that I cant stand, its the sitatuions they are written into and fed to sometimes. I could imagine some of these guys back in the attitude era, especially if they werent on a leash. 

So yeah, I think ill be able to somewhat enjoy it for the most part, and we always have future returns/feuds to look forward to.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I wasn't on the computer during the show last night but I didn't think it was notably bad. It wasn't great, don't get me wrong, but Big Show's opening promo was fantastic, Swagger/Ziggler vs Truth/Kofi was enjoyable, Big Show's encounters with Santino and Brodus, and Orton RKO'ing Miz was fun. 

Ratings will be very telling because they built the first hour around hyping Punk and Bryan's match and gave it the much-coveted 10pm slot.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Gimmicky said:


> Pretty solid episode. Big Show's heel turn is cool and looks like Ziggler might be getting his solo run so yay! *Keep up the good work Vince*.


He has to start it first.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Raw was alright last night. Punk's video game cover segment and match with Bryan were my favorite parts. I know the "casual fans" are ok with the Show heel turn and program with Cena and thats fine. To me though I personally just cant get into it much, b/c I just know (well have a strong beleif) that its just building Big Show up again as a complete monster just to have Cena "overcome" him again for the 1000th time.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Copied from another thread, my post as well:


What the hell is wrong with you people?

After, like, *4-5* awful episodes of RAW in a row, in a year where good episodes of RAW can be counted on the fingers of one hand, *this is how you welcome the sixth decent RAW of the year?*

This RAW, "right here", was pretty good.

*The good stuff:*
1. It featured a great Punk vs Bryan match.
2. It showed us that Kane will in fact be involved, and so will AJ. Why is this bad, pray tell? It is not; The feud is getting personal at a reasonable pace and I am pretty sure that Kane won't disappoint in a potential Triple Threat match.
3. It had a good heel promo from Show.
4. Some short but "just about right" backstage segments; We didn't get oversaturated by crap.
5. It had a nice, short confrontation between Punk and Ace, albeit to promote a game, it still made sense.
6. It had two "6/10 TV matches" that made not only Sheamus and Christian, but even Otunga and Miz look good.
7. It had one decent blow-off tag team match, that showed us that R-Boom has more potential in their future (tag team moves, finally).
8. It showed us that the tag champs will be moving on shortly, and that maybe, just maybe, Ziggler will stop tag teaming and move away from Vicky.
9. It featured no John Cena for all of you haters and it had a bunch of patriotic stuff for all of your patriots; (I hate stuff like that, but you don't hear me complaining).
10. It featured/possibly started a nice mini feud between Show and Clay.
11. It showed us that Big Show is an unstoppable god of war, and not in a way that hurts Clay's credibility; heck, even R-Boom don't look bad, despite being fed to Show. Furthermore, it showed us that Show is a legit threat to Cena. 
12. Now, _smarks_, Cena vs Show will not be a great technical bout like Bryan vs Punk, but it does feature two very experienced and decent all in all performers. Having in mind that it is the main event (most certainly), we know that the already decent story will be told in a high quality fashion.
13. It moved on the Cody vs Christian feud (no plausible way that this can be seen as bad), with some nice "minimal" interactions and good stuff from Cody on commentary.
14. It featured, even when Ace and Bryan were out there, somewhat normal commentary from Cole. During the other matches, he was especially good. King was meh, as always.
15. It showed us a possible Ricardo Rodriguez vs Santino Marella feud is likely (I myself am meh about this, but it is a good decision if it does happen). 

*The bad stuff:*
1. The Miz is still without direction, and he was fed to Orton in a stupid way.
2. Orton is now without anything to do, and he didn't start a feud with the Miz, you know, with a mic confrontation; Or with any words at all. It may not even happen.
3. ADR squashed Santino, which was disappointing, and it didn't really make him look all that good (it didn't make up for his previous loses). 
4. Big Show is obviously being built as an unstoppable beast; As I stated earlier, sure, it is understandable, but some people don't like it. At least it is believeable, though, as he was unstoppable basically since he returned back in October or whenever. 

And that is it. Gee, I wonder: Did more Good/Meh stuff or more Bad/Meh stuff happen?

I may have left out something minor (hopefully I didn't), but that is really the essence of this Monday's show.

I just can't believe how you people are subjective/unobjective and how you are not able to differentiate your own opinions/taste from what is factually good for the show.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I haven't watched Raw, or Smackdown in 3 weeks. I check out the highlights on WWE.com, but that is about it. It sounds like I haven't missed much.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It's sad the way they are handling Randy Orton latley, just random fueds with a jobber to replace Jericho at NWO.

:no:


Fuck, i wish they take him out the card and not seeing him fued with that clown again. *


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

the tag match was pretty impressive, del rio vs santino was awkwardly short, should make santino's matches longer. bryan vs punk was great and im loving how its ddeveloping. otunga jobs with swag, ending was ok i guess


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, what a horribly awful Raw. I just read the results this morning and knew it's a shitty show. Then I skipped through most of it on youtube and like I expected, this episode was horrible.

I'm no longer going to watch this shit until another interesting angle happens, Lesnar or Rock return and will just read the results. I will, however, watch No Way Out and the Raw after because it takes place in New Jersey and Long Island.

Big Show was the main focus last night and suffice to say, I don't give a fuck about him and anything he does. Just get rid of him already!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

The only problem I have on this Raw right now is WWE making the same mistakes they made in 2009 and 2010, and that is all the focus is put into Cena once again (or a Cena Fued). There are aload of superstars on the rooster with endless posibilities and yet Cena is once again being shoved into our faces. I dont have a problem with that but I value the option of choose something that WWE are not giving us, I want to be invested in more than just one match, I want the WWE to say "you could have that, but what about these too..." 

The Cody and Christian fued looks interesting but its not flushed out enough, Punk and Bryan is being developed but once again Cena is taking top priority over the main titles which shouldnt be. Randy Orton and Miz had a chance to develop a fued but nothing besides a RKO was given (maybe some more devlopment on Smackdown).

You might as well call this show 'The Adventures of John Cena... and some other guys"


----------



## StoneRockSvgTaker (May 28, 2012)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Oh yeah by the way guys, their was a tag title match last night. Incase anybody didn't notice.


I mentioned that as well, but seems nobody cares. Kofi/Truth are extremely over right now, the crowd pops great for these guys.



rizzotherat said:


> Nielson ratings experts here.


No such thing as an expert. You read a number and it means nothing about the actual show.



Brye said:


> I didn't hate the ending to Raw. It was a nice beatdown by Show but at the same time it was sort of a lame way to end the show and so odd not to see Cena come out.


I did expect Cena to come out, but the whole point was putting over Show as a legit threat.


----------



## James Bell (Jan 12, 2012)

Quite frankly I find it disgusting that we have the WWE champ feuding with the former World Heavyweight Champ but it is going on in the middle of the show while a Big Show v. Cena main event is being shoved down our throat. 

I couldn't imagine a main event I would dislike much more than Show v. Cena.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

WWE Masters of their own self-fulfilling prophecy. They think Cena is the only guy fans care about, so he is the only guy the put any kind of effort towards. 

I mean, anyone with a brain knows that if you put some time into developing the other guys then the fans will care about them too. It's obvious that Vince need to retire.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> WWE Masters of their own self-fulfilling prophecy. They think Cena is the only guy fans care about, so he is the only guy the put any kind of effort towards.
> 
> I mean, anyone with a brain knows that if you put some time into developing the other guys then the fans will care about them too. It's obvious that Vince need to retire.


He draws more then anybody else by far.

theres a reason why rock v cena was such a big match


----------



## StoneRockSvgTaker (May 28, 2012)

I recall back in 2005 when Cena won the WWE Championship, reading that HHH and HBK did not approve. I always got the feeling HHH never cared too much for Cena in the main event. My point is, if Vince retired today I think HHH would certainly start putting other guys in the main event and does not share Vince's obsession with Cena at all.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Show opening promo was better than I expected, promo did seem to drag, the fans didn't really care Show was in the Ring.I like the part Show showing the fans Brodus Clay having a party after he was fired, hopefully this Show as a heel works out till the match comes,lol.Del Rio squashing Santino funny as hell, here's hoping Ricardo gets him some later.I was very upset Ziggler and Swagger didn't win the belts, how does this help either team.Beating the same team for the title, doesn't make a great team, Swagger and Ziggler bust their asses every week, and lose in the same situation ugh.I don't see Ziggler really getting over a face, but I would rather see him have a great feud with Orton at No Way Out, but we know who will win that match.Punk/Ace segment was gold, like that cover would ever happen.Let me vent a little, why in the fuck are Otunga and Eve even signed to the WWE.Wearing glasses, and a nice ass gets you a contract with WWE.If Eve wants to be taken seriously, WWE should have her wrestle again.As for Otunga, hey big man either go 100 percent in your career in WWE, or go home to the wifey, I wonder what those two make, because they are thiefs, not doing much for air-time.

As for the Punk/Bryan match awesome, it seems it might be a triple threat huh Kane vs Punk vs Bryan and AJ helps Punk lose the title, the pyscho/groupie storyline.Let's talk about AJ, ooohhhh have mercy did she look great last night!Ok Big Show killing Brodus, great to see his ass get kicked, he needs it, too much stardom, too fast for him.Didn't know why Kofi/Truth came mind your business,but for weeks now WWE has ended Raw with weird segments like this, this is Pro Wrestling, end it with a match.Overal 7 out of 10.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

StoneRockSvgTaker said:


> I recall back in 2005 when Cena won the WWE Championship, reading that HHH and HBK did not approve. I always got the feeling HHH never cared too much for Cena in the main event. My point is, if Vince retired today I think HHH would certainly start putting other guys in the main event and does not share Vince's obsession with Cena at all.


HHH AND HBK both let Cena go over them at WM. Don't see how they'd be mad at Cena since they were the ones who had him beat them. If they didn't want Cena to go over, they would have won. Look at Taker-Lesnar, you think Lesnar beat Taker cause WWE wanted him to. It happened cause Taker wanted him to(which is why Taker was the maddest about Lesnar leaving,cause of what Taker did for Lesnar)




Amuroray said:


> He draws more then anybody else by far.
> 
> theres a reason why rock v cena was such a big match


Nobody is saying Cena can't draw, they're saying that others can draw if given the chance too.

I'll use a recent sports example....Look at the Knicks. If it was WWE, Carmelo would be the whole team. Then Carmelo-Amare went down with injuries, so Knicks had to look at their roster and put guys in bigger roles, they did so and then everyone knew who Jeremy Lin was. 

That'd be just like WWE, if they give other guys a shot, and put them in important/meaningful roles, they'd have a way better shot of making new stars.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Cena feuds need to be pushed in the middle of the show and thats the same for his match. Punk and the WWE title should always, always be in the main event unless of a special circumstance (a long epic feud is concluding in an epic match, see Taker-Orton hell in a cell


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

Just realized, I would've completely marked out if after knocking out Brodus, Big Show went "Oops, my bad."


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

dxbender said:


> HHH AND HBK both let Cena go over them at WM. Don't see how they'd be mad at Cena since they were the ones who had him beat them. If they didn't want Cena to go over, they would have won. Look at Taker-Lesnar, you think Lesnar beat Taker cause WWE wanted him to. It happened cause Taker wanted him to(which is why Taker was the maddest about Lesnar leaving,cause of what Taker did for Lesnar)


I think the reason Cena went over them is because Vince was extremely comfortable in pushing him to the moon. HHH admitted that he told Cena that his performance at Mania 22 sucked after their match and HBK was angry at Cena after their Mania 23 match because he undersold the leg injury that Shawn kept working on. With Shawn, it's not the same thing, but I wouldn't be surprised if HHH indeed was not huge on the Cena push. He was constantly downplaying his in-ring skills in their promos for WM22 and kept on saying that he's a shit wrestler and his wins are a fluke. "You're like Rocky in the movies. You always find a way to win, but this isn't the movies, this is real life!" (Lol, yeah right!)

With that said, I don't think there's any heat between them, just that HHH doesn't think highly of Cena's wrestling abilities.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm going to raw on June 18. Hopefully the summer storyline is starting by then because this garbage.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I post a post that shows that this RAW wasn't bad.
Everyone continues posting on about how this RAW sucked.

Wow, I wish I had more cred on this forum. It doesn't matter how truthful your statement is, if you don't have a reputation your words are worth squat. -.-


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

No point in saying how bad raw was as we all know thats par for the course right now,
but can someone please explain to me why big show is so angry? I asked my 8 year old son and he doesnt know either.

Fucking LOL at this company. fpalm


----------



## StoneRockSvgTaker (May 28, 2012)

dxbender said:


> HHH AND HBK both let Cena go over them at WM. Don't see how they'd be mad at Cena since they were the ones who had him beat them. If they didn't want Cena to go over, they would have won. Look at Taker-Lesnar, you think Lesnar beat Taker cause WWE wanted him to. It happened cause Taker wanted him to(which is why Taker was the maddest about Lesnar leaving,cause of what Taker did for Lesnar)


Vince McMahon runs this show, not HHH or HBK and I think he has made it obvious Cena is his first and only choice to lead this company. Just because someone agrees to put you over doesn't mean they like it. Point in fact, HBK didn't wanna put Austin over at WM 14 but he did it anyway. Just one example. And comparing Taker to guys like HBK and HHH in terms of putting over is a joke. Their backstage antics far exceed Taker, who has been willing to put anyone over if asked.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Meh. Average show. Some minor highlights. Didn't expect anything less at this time of year. There's not enough interesting feuds going on, there's hardly any in fact. Show/Cena/Ace dominate and i ain't too interested in that, though no Cena live so that was something. Some random combos and pointless short matches. Hopefully Dolph breaks away from Vickie soon though. Not sure about Kane being inserted so much into this Bryan/Punk feud but if it stretches it out longer i'm happy, more good work from all involved there. Hopefully Cody/Christian gets more build on SD. No idea what's going on with Santino, probably needs to lose the strap soon, or Miz, needs a break and to come back fired up, Del Rio is just floating right now, so many guys have nothing going on, either don't show up or get just randomly thrown into stuff. Can't wait till this Show deal is over and the program can revolve around something else, probably still be Cena though. Bleurgh.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Glad Kane is being put into the Bryan/Punk feud as it helps stretch their individual feud out whilst slowly building the AJ factor, should be a really good triple threat at the PPV

Loved the fact it seems they are starting the Dolph/Vickie split as this is long overdue

Please WWE do something with the tag division, you have Kofi and Truth who are surprisingly over given how terrible their booking has been and over on Smackdown there is 2 really promising young teams; Usos and Young/O'Neil not to forget Primo and Epico, it really wouldn't take a lot of work to make a really good division

At this point just get Miz off TV, it's obvious they are just waiting for him to go off and film the Marine, why waste TV time every week


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

While Raw wasn't very good, it was still better than the '07 and '09 stuff other than the early parts of those years. Punk/Bryan and the tag title match were both good so I'm at least glad we got solid matches. Plus it seems as if Ziggler is going into singles competition.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Brye said:


> While Raw wasn't very good, it was still better than the '07 and '09 stuff other than the early parts of those years. Punk/Bryan and the tag title match were both good so I'm at least glad we got solid matches. Plus it seems as if Ziggler is going into singles competition.


This This This I love the freshness of the talent on RAW but the problem is WWE just won't use any of it in a good way look at Christian Vs Cody Rhodes on paper they could do so much with it so what do they do stick Christian in a match against another guy badly used Miz and stick Rhodes on commentary Vintage WWE everything in WWE at the moment is all about CENA CENA CENA.


----------



## StoneRockSvgTaker (May 28, 2012)

Brye said:


> While Raw wasn't very good, it was still better than the '07 and '09 stuff other than the early parts of those years. Punk/Bryan and the tag title match were both good so I'm at least glad we got solid matches. Plus it seems as if Ziggler is going into singles competition.


I haven't seen an elbow executed as well as the one in your sig in quite some time. Why isn't that guy on Raw or Smackdown every week? :evil:


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Pros:

- Big Show looks legit
- CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan
- AJ is hot
- Ricardo... nuff said
- No cena
- Christian

Cons:

- Punk vs Daniel Bryan rematch for free? and it's not even the main event? Come on WWE give these guys some respect, at least treat the WWE title like it means something
- The midcard division is depressing. So much talent and no one seems to shine, I guess it's time to bring all the FCW top talent and restart the divison
- I can't stand the miz, orton and otunga.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

doc31 said:


> No point in saying how bad raw was as we all know thats par for the course right now,
> but can someone please explain to me why big show is so angry? I asked my 8 year old son and he doesnt know either.
> 
> Fucking LOL at this company. fpalm


Did you not watch the opening segment? He very clearly spelled it out.


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

Just watched the whole show. I thought RAW was well booked tonight. Starting with Show's promo all the way to Brodus match, they kept the pace up. Punk-Laurinaitis segment was fun, Punk/DB match was good. Christian pinning Miz gained him much needed credibility. Ziggler breaking up from the stable is a promising progress. Tag team match, Del Rio/santino and Sheamus/Otunga was pretty meh.. Sheamus constantly winning is a bit tiring to watch at this point. its the exact same thing that got cena booed for years, you dont want that happening with sheamus.

lack of starpower obviously must have hurt the ratings but Overall.. a very fun RAW. Well Booked.


----------



## KilledAssassin (Jan 26, 2012)

*The first 15 of the show were the most cringe worthy minutes I've had in a long time*

1. John Cena gets punched by big show and kids reacting like they saw a murder.
2. Big show and his annoying smile
3. more kids
4. Brodus clay dancing with the kids
5. john cena making fun of johnny ace and doing his corny shit
6. Big show smiling again
7. santino doing retarded shit just like every week

I swear I felt like I was watching a bad comedy show. This was my face the entire time fpalm


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: The first 15 of the show were the most cringe worthy minutes I've had in a long t*

>The first 15 minutes

>Start at the start of the show

>Somewhere you list the end

>15 = 120?


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: The first 15 of the show were the most cringe worthy minutes I've had in a long t*

That wasn't 15 minutes you were talking about it was the whole show. You should of called it 'the whole show was the most cringe worthy show ive seen in a long time'. Anyway Big Show's promo really wasn't that bad, he is a lot better as a heel.


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: The first 15 of the show were the most cringe worthy minutes I've had in a long t*

Hmm...Personally, I thought the promo was good.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

John Locke said:


> Did you not watch the opening segment? He very clearly spelled it out.


I did, maybe it was because this is the 5th or 6th turn ive seen from show so its hard to take in.


----------



## evanderlongoria (May 28, 2011)

*Re: The first 15 of the show were the most cringe worthy minutes I've had in a long t*

at least im not alone on this, i cant believe i actually sat through that whole promo which he just gave the week before when explaining why he did it...what a waste of television. along with Santino jobbing to Del Rio in about 90 seconds. what a joke of a show


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: The first 15 of the show were the most cringe worthy minutes I've had in a long t*

Oh good, it wasnt just me. But this start of Raw was just....boring as hell. Too long promo with boring Big Show who already have told us about this shit already. And yes, we know your big, you dont need to shove it down or throats that your a giant...


----------

